# Twitter Blocks Users From Sharing ‘Potentially Harmful’ New York Post-Hunter Biden Report



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

*Twitter Blocks Users From Sharing ‘Potentially Harmful’ New York Post-Hunter Biden Report*

Sharing the story violates Twitter's "Hacked Materials Policy," a rep said
 | October 14, 2020 @ 12:54 PM
_

Twitter on Wednesday blocked users from sharing a New York Post report that said Hunter Biden introduced his dad, former Vice President and current Democratic nominee Joe Biden, to a “top executive” at a Ukrainian energy company, before pressuring Ukrainian lawmakers to fire a prosecutor looking into the company a year later.

When users go to share the story link on Twitter, they’re greeted with a warning label saying the story is “potentially harmful” and unable to be posted.

A Twitter rep told TheWrap it took action against the story because it violated the company’s “Hacked Materials Policy,” which says users “can’t directly distribute hacked materials.”_

_
Earlier on Wednesday, the Post  it said belonged to the younger Biden. Among them was a 2015 “message of appreciation” from Vadym Pozharskyi — an adviser to the board of Burisma, the energy company that paid Hunter Biden a reported $50,000 a month — thanking him for an introduction to then-VP Joe Biden.

The New York Post said, “Less than eight months after Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for the introduction to his dad, the then-vice president admittedly pressured Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko and Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk into getting rid of Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin by threatening to withhold a $1 billion US loan guarantee during a December 2015 trip to Kiev.”

The Post said the emails were from a computer that had been dropped off at a Delaware computer repair shop last year. The shop owner made a copy of the hard drive and gave it to the attorney for Rudy Giuliani, the former mayor of New York and current lawyer for President Trump. Ex-Trump adviser Steve Bannon informed the Post about the hard drive last month, and Giuliani shared a copy of it last Sunday, according to the report.

Joe Biden’s camp pushed back on the report afterwards, saying the meeting did not happen.
_

_“The New York Post never asked the Biden campaign about the critical elements of this story,” Biden rep Andrew Bates . “They certainly never raised that Rudy Guiliani — whose discredited conspiracy theories and alliance with figures connected to Russian intelligence have been widely reported — claimed to have such materials. Moreover, we have reviewed Joe Biden’s official schedules from the time and no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place.”

Twitter’s decision to block the story came only a few hours after Facebook said it was “reducing” the report’s distribution. Facebook has not responded to TheWrap’s request for comment.

_


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

> _*Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad*
> By  and
> 
> October 14, 2020 | 5:00am
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

@Island @mr_shadow 
I fucked up with the title. Pls replace it with the one in the OP article. Thx.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 15, 2020)

rotten family

the biden family also has financial ties to the bak 'tablet' company with seedy chinese 'partners', haiti and all the usual suspect names/places

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

EDIT: Oh somebody already posted. DIdn't look. My bad, take it down.
@MShadows
@Island


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

More information will come out soon lads.
Stay tuned for the exposure of these rotten politicians.

GIULIANI COMMON SENSE VIDEO


Giuliani claims to have a text from Hunter Biden to Hunter’s daughter Naomi in which Hunter claims that “Pop”—a family nickname for Joe Biden—forced *Hunter and other family members to give Joe half their salaries from their various business deals.*


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump is so clean compared to these people...

 MAjority of the news outlets, including big tech will try to cover this up as much as they can, can't have their candidate looking like a crook now. Not only are they covering up for his illegal business dealings, but they've even covering up his mental status. These fuckers in the media are the true enemy. They're doing a great disservice to the country.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Trump is so clean compared to these people...
> 
> MAjority of the news outlets, including big tech will try to cover this up as much as they can, can't have their candidate looking like a crook now. Not only are they covering up for his illegal business dealings, but they've even covering up his mental status. These fuckers in the media are the true enemy. They're doing a great disservice to the country.



Dont forget about Big Tech
Google and social media.
They are all censoring this.
I made a thread about and people are all for it.
Sad!


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Dont forget about Big Tech
> Google and social media.
> They are all censoring this.
> I made a thread about and people are all for it.
> Sad!


It's okay, Trump is gonna force this topic into the debate next week or whenever, and it's gonna blow up imo.

Of course they're for it. They think biden is a nice guy so it must be fakenews. Only trump bad hurr durr!


----------



## Blued (Oct 15, 2020)

It's funny, anything you throw at Joe Biden trump has it worse. Corruption? You just have to look into the white house "senior advisor" and Ivanka trademark in china.

Bad strategy from trump because lefties not gonna care and liberals already think Trump has ties to Russia so all this accomplish is to convince their already voting base that Joe Biden is somehow corrupt but I'm pretty sure they already think the democrats corrupt so I'm not sure what this gonna accomplish


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

@Parallax 
@Cardboard Tube Knight
@NeoTerraKnight
@Alwaysmind
@makeoutparadise 

Discuss. Interesting stuff what do you think?


----------



## eHav (Oct 15, 2020)

Biden is a nice guy when its convenient. Just a while ago wasn't Kamala herself calling him racist or something? Wasn't he facing a lot of negative coverage? Now that hes the democrat candidate those things cant be said or published anymore. Unless you're foxnews or something


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

eHav said:


> Biden is a nice guy when its convenient. Just a while ago wasn't Kamala herself calling him racist or something? Wasn't he facing a lot of negative coverage? Now that hes the democrat candidate those things cant be said or published anymore. Unless you're foxnews or something


yep. And why isn't he being investigated for sexual allegations??? He has a bunch.
oh right, he's a democrat. They dont commit crimes, they just bury them.

If I ever ran for office, I'd be as a democrat. Immune to everything, got the media protecting you.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

eHav said:


> Biden is a nice guy when its convenient. Just a while ago wasn't Kamala herself calling him racist or something? Wasn't he facing a lot of negative coverage? Now that hes the democrat candidate those things cant be said or published anymore. Unless you're foxnews or something



She also called him a sexual deviant


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

This is the October surprise?
According to Rudy this is just 5% of the information.
The Republicans are on the attack.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> This is the October surprise?
> According to Rudy this is just 5% of the information.
> The Republicans are on the attack.


So apparently Mike Pompeo has hillary's emails too. Expect drip drip now to election day.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Trump is so clean compared to these people...


Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> @Parallax
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> @NeoTerraKnight
> @Alwaysmind
> ...



I thought the Trump russia thing was stupid as fuck and you'll see I dont have any posts in the cafe caring about that because it was dumb and a non issue

same thing goes for this, I don't care.  We have a pandemic and a falling economy and now the republicans acting like they care about Russia?  Spare me, both sided idiots can argue about this I don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 15, 2020)

THE VP OF AMERICA MET SOMEONE

SMOKING GUN

MAN THE WALLS!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> THE VP OF AMERICA MET SOMEONE
> 
> SMOKING GUN
> 
> MAN THE WALLS!


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 15, 2020)

Personally, I hope that Trump actually does focus on this, simply because it will be prove to be an ultimately ineffectual attack.

People are already weary of "but emails!", and it only really worked the first time because people hated Hillary. Trying to make lightning strike twice against a much more likeable opponent ain't gonna work this time. Likewise, it's easy for dems to deflect this attack since Trump's children aren't exactly shining beacons of political honesty either. Then of course you have the pandemic, skyrocketing unemployment, a rising wave of home evictions, all of which are infinitely more important right now. Politicians who think that people will disregard all that in favor of Email Scandal 2.0 are grossly out of touch with the american people.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 15, 2020)

New York Post????


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> New York Post????



Make your own judgements on the information being delivered.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 15, 2020)

Wasn't the investigation shut down into the guy Biden met, after Biden got him fired, and claimed he didn't meet

@Ruthless Tsuchikage looks like they forgot to tag you?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 15, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> New York Post????



It's a tabloid-y story, but it is a story. Technically.

Like that's a real photo of hunter biden with a crack pipe.

What does that have to do with the election? About as much as trump having sex with a porn star. Wax on, wax off.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Make your own judgements on the information being delivered.


The same source that lied twice about Kim Jong un being dead??

This reminds me of that Comey(?) scandal of 4 years ago. Strange how this came out so late in the election.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> The same source that lied twice about Kim Jong un being dead??
> 
> This reminds me of that Comey(?) scandal of 4 years ago. Strange how this came out so late in the election.



Like I said,
Make your own judgements on the information being delivered.
Pay attention to primary sources


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> @Island @mr_shadow
> I fucked up with the title. Pls replace it with the one in the OP article. Thx.



Wtf guys?!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Like I said,
> Make your own judgements on the information being delivered.
> Pay attention to primary sources


I'm getting tired of you telling me what I should and shouldn't do.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a tabloid-y story, but it is a story. Technically.
> 
> Like that's a real photo of hunter biden with a crack pipe.
> 
> What does that have to do with the election? About as much as trump having sex with a porn star. Wax on, wax off.



The picture of the crack pipe is a bonus.
Pay attention to the shady dealings the Biden family is doing.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I'm getting tired of you telling me what I should and shouldn't do.



Spare me,
The information is legit.
You should scrutinise it and make your own judgements.
Dont disregard it because it is not being told by CNN.
MSM is Bias and has an agenda to push.
You should be concerned that they are trying really hard to supress this.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Spare me,
> The information is legit.
> You should scrutinise it and make your own judgements.
> Dont disregard it because it is not being told by CNN.
> ...



Lol


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2020)

TL DR for people is that the smoking gun is coming from Steve Bannon and Guliani.

Two people who wouldn't know what the truth is if it slapped them around the face while holding the big sign saying truth.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

holy shit

#1 trending on twitter is [HASHTAG]#CrookedJoeBiden[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Spare me,
> The information is legit.
> You should scrutinise it and make your own judgements.
> Dont disregard it because it is not being told by CNN.
> ...


Stop posting shitty sources.  You might as well say written by you because that's what the integrity standard seems to be.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2020)

Also changing title of thread because it was not the title of the article


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> holy shit
> 
> #1 trending on twitter is [HASHTAG]#CrookedJoeBiden[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2020)

No wonder why the dems made up that fake impeachment fiasco against Trump. It was to divert attention away from crooked Joe Biden, using his VP influence to get a prosecutor fired, to stop the investigation of the corrupt Ukrainian oil company. In return, his son Hunter gets to sit on the board with no energy experience whatsoever and get paid over $80 grand a month. Emails that lying Biden met with the Ukrainian businessmen just clinch it.

The dems just copy and pasted the diversion tactic of Hilary's fake Russia election meddling to turn attention away from her federal email use for private convos! The demokkkrat party is garbage and they prove Trump right. Biden can not be trusted in office.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Also changing title of thread because it was not the title of the article



@Son of Goku 

You forgot about the third mod.
Say thnx


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> TL DR for people is that the smoking gun is coming from Steve Bannon and Guliani.
> 
> Two people who wouldn't know what the truth is if it slapped them around the face while holding the big sign saying truth.


So they made up the emails? I dont see biden denying it. lol


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Stop posting shitty sources.  You might as well say written by you because that's what the integrity standard seems to be.



Just like I said,
Even if it is Alex Jones sharing this.
The information is there and people should scrutinize it themselves..
There is nothing controversial about this.
We all know MSM wont touch this because it hurts their Boy Biden.
This is what living in a bubble means.
Consuming only what the MSM wants to feed you.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> That is the second time he has done this, this week



He also asked twice in the thread for the title to be changed to the right one, no


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

And now this thread is back to being about twitter and their censorship  

@T-Bag 

I guess you should share some of the emails then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2020)

Parallax said:


> I thought the Trump russia thing was stupid as fuck and you'll see I dont have any posts in the cafe caring about that because it was dumb and a non issue
> 
> same thing goes for this, I don't care.  We have a pandemic and a falling economy and now the republicans acting like they care about Russia?  Spare me, both sided idiots can argue about this I don't care.


The Russian thing is someone working with a foreign enemy to defraud the election, this is someone hiding a drug problem if I'm not mistaken. How do you compare the two?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Just like I said,
> Even if it is Alex Jones sharing this.
> The information is there and people should scrutinize it themselves..
> There is nothing controversial about this.
> ...


Or you should look at a Media Bias chart to find out where you will get true and fully reported stories.  Not slant and omission of details.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> That is the second time he has done this, this week


It's almost like he's trying to make the headline say what he wants to sensationalize it and circumvent the cafe rules...


----------



## dergeist (Oct 15, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Or you should look at a Media Bias chart to find out where you will get true and fully reported stories.  Not slant and omission of details.



US imedia has bipartisan leanings, irrespective of what media bias charts say. CNN is considered unbiased, but we consider it a bad joke. This is coming from an external observer, what do you think @GRIMMM


----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2020)

So next time you see a national poll showing Biden leading Trump...You can't trust it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Or you should look at a Media Bias chart to find out where you will get true and fully reported stories.  Not slant and omission of details.



Nah,
I like to scrutinize information myself.
I know MSM wont touch this.

*You Haven’t Heard More About Hunter Biden’s Emails Because Twitter And Facebook Didn’t Want You To*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2020)

dergeist said:


> US imedia has bipartisan leanings, irrespective of what media bias charts say. CNN is considered unbiased, but we consider it a bad joke. This is coming from an external observer, what do you think @GRIMMM


Media bias chart also tend to include well known international sources


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 15, 2020)

Going after joe's son and not joe himself really didn't persuade me not to vote for biden

Should we go after Don Jr. and Barron to dissuade Trump voters ? it's not gonna work


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 15, 2020)

There is a bunch of reasons why nobody is talking about this so called story. One is that Hunter Biden is utterly irrelevant to the general public when there is a plague and economic devastation. Another is because the story is false.





> *Analysis | A quick guide to Trump’s false claims about Ukraine and the Bidens*
> By Glenn KesslercloseGlenn KesslerThe Fact CheckerEmailEmailBioBioFollowFollow
> 7-9 minutes
> President Trump has long relied on repetition to spread his falsehoods into the national discourse. As the whistleblower complaint about his dealings with Ukraine has led to a possible impeachment crisis, he has repeated previously fact-checked claims about former vice president Joe Biden while introducing new ones. We’ve been trying to keep up at The Fact Checker, doling out lots of Pinocchios, but our reports have been scattered over several days.
> ...




They also did an interview with the guy who supposedly gave the laptop to Giuliani and let's just say he ain't all there.






> *Man Who Reportedly Gave Hunter’s Laptop to Rudy Speaks Out in Bizarre Interview*
> Jordan HowellErin BancoNational Security Reporter
> 4 minutes
> On Wednesday morning, the _New York Post_ published a story alleging that Hunter Biden dropped off a laptop at a Delaware computer store for repair and that the device contained nefarious emails and photos.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Also changing title of thread because it was not the title of the article


Thanks Nem, I forgot to @ you as well.



makeoutparadise said:


> That is the second time he has done this, this week



Wow, what a blatant lie!  And two people fell for it, not bad.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's almost like he's trying to make the headline say what he wants to sensationalize it and circumvent the cafe rules...


If I wanted to use the NYP title I would have posted the NYP article as the OP.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> If I wanted to use the NYP title I would have posted the NYP article as the OP.



Yet you didn't check your sources because it is something to use against Biden by going after his son via Russian disinformation campaign. Really speaks to who's side you're on.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nah,
> I like to scrutinize information myself.
> I know MSM wont touch this.
> 
> *You Haven’t Heard More About Hunter Biden’s Emails Because Twitter And Facebook Didn’t Want You To*


Now forbes is on this?? Lmaooo

they have no way of escaping this. I cant wait till the debate. Trump is the biggest news outlet.

when trump revealed joe biden said so and so about blacks I had people come at work to me saying they didnt know joe said those things before. Lol. Anti trumpers btw


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Now forbes is on this?? Lmaooo
> 
> they have no way of escaping this. I cant wait till the debate. Trump is the biggest news outlet.
> 
> when trump revealed joe biden said so and so about blacks I had people come at work to me saying they didnt know joe said those things before. Lol. Anti trumpers btw



doesn't look like there will be another debate tho


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Thanks Nem, I forgot to @ you as well.



It's ok, I'm easy to forget


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Now forbes is on this?? Lmaooo
> 
> they have no way of escaping this. I cant wait till the debate. Trump is the biggest news outlet.
> 
> when trump revealed joe biden said so and so about blacks I had people come at work to me saying they didnt know joe said those things before. Lol. Anti trumpers btw



Someone made the point about the streisand effect.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Thanks Nem, I forgot to @ you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a blatant lie!  And two people fell for it, not bad.



He is trying to get me banned,
Few days ago I posted an article that said BLM /antifa supporter shoots guy.
Then the article got uodated to Security guard shoots guy.
Then the usual suspects spent two pages complaining about how I was spreading fake news and should get banned for not posting the correct titles.
Few hours later we find out the guy was not a licensed security guard and that he was antifa/commie.

He assumed this was my thread


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Parallax said:


> doesn't look like there will be another debate tho


There will be a final debate. The second one was canceled tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> That is the second time he has done this, this week


He has a pattern of doing this in the past. Is he stupid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> He has a pattern of doing this in the past. Is he stupid?



didnt tpein post a story recently where the headline changed afterwards?

sometimes these breaking news stories adjust their headlines hours later either because of new facts or an editor was like “pls don’t”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 15, 2020)

Look at that...


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> He has a pattern of doing this in the past. *Is he stupid*?



Is water wet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stream (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a new respect for Joe Biden. I thought he was just a boring guy, but it looks like he has the balls to get his hands dirty in order to make his way. Voting for him now.  -- an ex-Trumper


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Look at that...



So?
Lol


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> So they made up the emails? I dont see biden denying it. lol



Yeah that's the thing with these stories people want closed for being fake news.

We're kind of being petty but it's a petty era.

These are real pictures, real emails. The editorializations are bonkers but that's how it goes. It's the trump tax story again. Probably nothing explicitly illegal is being uncovered, there's no story there yet (if there ever will be), it's just something that "looks bad" and that's enough to get a bunch of clicks and ad revenue and then in a week or two when the smoke clears the only losers are the people the media misinformed - everybody else gets to keep the money they made posting tabloid rags.

And I'm taking to you too New York Times. What happened to you?

What happened to all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Yet you didn't check your sources because it is something to use against Biden by going after his son via Russian disinformation campaign. Really speaks to who's side you're on.


What? How did I not check my source?


RemChu said:


> He has a pattern of doing this in the past. Is he stupid?


Another blatant lie. Truth is, I'm in the habit of posting the original title from the OP's article, and have been even long before it became the rule. I'm also in the habit of . 

You're shameless.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyway, this thread is about Twitter blocking people from posting the article, which is arguably the (much?) bigger story.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Voyeur said:


> Is water wet?


That's a legitimate question. But next time, maybe ask someone who actually knows stuff.

To answer your question, in short: No, it's not.

"Being a liquid, water is not itself wet, but can make other solid materials wet."
​


----------



## Azula (Oct 15, 2020)

stream said:


> I have a new respect for Joe Biden. I thought he was just a boring guy, but it looks like he has the balls to get his hands dirty in order to make his way. Voting for him now.  -- an ex-Trumper



Virgin Trump

gets censored and fact checked by twitter
gets impeached for asking favors from Ukraine
tiny $750 tax return

Chad Biden

twitter facebook in his pocket
rakes in cash from Ukraine none dare say a word for years
big millions in tax return


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Anyway, this thread is about Twitter blocking people from posting the article, which is arguably the (much?) bigger story.



Turns out Rudy Giuliani changed his story. Using these hacks aren't doing you any favors.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Turns out Rudy Giuliani changed his story. Using these hacks aren't doing you any favors.


Wrong thread, buddy.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Turns out Rudy Giuliani changed his story. Using these hacks aren't doing you any favors.


pay attention to the _emails_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Anyway, this thread is about Twitter blocking people from posting the article, which is arguably the (much?) bigger story.


the fact that people just dont see what's happening with twatter/FB is telling enough.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Thanks Nem, I forgot to @ you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a blatant lie!  And two people fell for it, not bad.


I was thinking T-Pein my bad


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Turns out Rudy Giuliani changed his story. Using these hacks aren't doing you any favors.


Yeah, if you trust that piece of trash at this point I don't know what to tell you. He's been unhinged for years. Republicans keep listening to him because he happened to be mayor of a city when two planes smacked into some buildings.


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> That's a legitimate question. But next time, maybe ask someone who actually knows stuff.
> 
> To answer your question, in short: No, it's not.
> 
> ...



>Being this salty

Lawl.

How about I pose another question?

Is SOG salty Tusli endorsed Biden?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Voyeur said:


> >Being this salty
> 
> Lawl.


You're welcome buddy.

Edit:
Aww, and now you negged me to say "The answer is yes". But it's ok, I know you're just being petty.


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> You're welcome buddy.



Throwing tantrums and pushing conspiracy theories  because your waifu lost is frowned upon.


----------



## stream (Oct 15, 2020)

The answer that water is not wet involves a good deal of sophistry. The argument starts by the affirmation that only solids can be wet, and concludes that water, being a liquid, cannot be wet. Yet it is the wetness or wetting property of matter which is determinant, that is whether a liquid clings to it. Since water naturally clings to itself due to surface tension, it is wet.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

stream said:


> The answer that water is not wet involves a good deal of sophistry. The argument starts by the affirmation that only solids can be wet, and concludes that water, being a liquid, cannot be wet. Yet it is the wetness or wetting property of matter which is determinant, that is whether a liquid clings to it. Since water naturally clings to itself due to surface tension, it is wet.



*Answer 1:*
*Being a liquid, water is not itself wet, but can make other solid materials wet.*

* Wetness is the ability of a liquid to adhere to the surface of a solid*, so when we say that something is wet, we mean that the liquid is *sticking to the surface of a material*.

Whether an object is wet or dry depends on a balance between *cohesive and adhesive forces*. Cohesive forces are attractive forces within the liquid that cause the molecules in the liquid to prefer to stick together. Cohesive forces are also responsible for *surface tension.* If the cohesive forces are very strong, then the liquid molecules really like to stay close together and they won't spread out on the surface of an object very much. On the contrary, adhesive forces are the attractive forces between the liquid and the surface of the material. If the adhesive forces are strong, then the liquid will try and spread out onto the surface as much as possible. So *how wet a surface is depends on the balance between these two forces.* If the adhesive forces (liquid-solid) are bigger than the cohesive forces (liquid-liquid), we say the material becomes wet, and the liquid tends to spread out to maximize contact with the surface. On the other hand, if the adhesive forces (liquid-solid) are smaller than the cohesive forces (liquid-liquid), we say the material is dry, and the liquid tends to bead-up into a spherical drop and tries to minimize the contact with the surface.

* Water actually has pretty high cohesive forces due to hydrogen bonding, and so is not as good at wetting surfaces as some liquids such as acetone or alcohols.* However, water does wet certain surfaces like glass for example. *Adding detergents can make water better at wetting by lowering the cohesive forces* . Water resistant materials such as Gore-tex fabric is made of material that is *hydrophobic *(water repellent) and so the cohesive forces within the water (liquid-liquid) are much stronger than the adhesive force (liquid-solid) and water tends to bead-up on the outside of the material and you stay dry. 


*Answer 2:*
To answer this question, we need to define the term "wet." If we define "wet" as the condition of a liquid sticking to a solid surface, such as water wetting our skin, then we cannot say that water is wet by itself, because it takes a liquid AND a solid to define the term "wet."

*If we define "wet" as a sensation that we get when a liquid comes in contact with us, then yes, water is wet to us.*

*If we define "wet" as "made of liquid or moisture", then water is definitely wet because it is made of liquid*, and in this sense, all liquids are wet because they are all made of liquids. I think that this is a case of a word being useful only in appropriate contexts.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

Back on topic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Ooohh makes sense. Executives from facebook and Twatter joined Biden's TRANSITION TEAM just weeks ago! aha.

_"Following the publication of the New York Post’s bombshell story about the Biden family’s business dealings in Ukraine, Facebook and Twitter worked hard to suppress the story across their platforms. *The censorship comes just weeks after executives from both firms joined the Biden transition team.*"- Breitbart_



interestiing.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nah,
> I like to scrutinize information myself.
> I know MSM wont touch this.
> 
> *You Haven’t Heard More About Hunter Biden’s Emails Because Twitter And Facebook Didn’t Want You To*


Your scrutiny sucks because you aren't a journalist and can't discern easy fact from fiction.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 15, 2020)

Voyeur said:


> Is SOG salty Tusli endorsed Biden?


She did? Oof


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Aww, and now you negged me to say "The answer is yes". But it's ok, I know you're just being petty.





Voyeur said:


> Throwing tantrums and pushing conspiracy theories  because your waifu lost is frowned upon.


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> She did? Oof



https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/19/tulsi-gabbard-ends-white-house-bid-137242



> POLITICO
> 
> 2020 ELECTIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Going after joe's son *and not joe himself *really didn't persuade me not to vote for biden
> 
> Should we go after Don Jr. and Barron to dissuade Trump voters ? it's not gonna work


That's cause you purposely taken off your brain cap and don't want to see Joe for who he is. Joe using his VP position, to get rid of a prosecutor, who was investigating a known corrupt firm in Burisma, then to have his son Biden placed on the board, getting millions of dollars with no experience whatsoever is an abuse of power by Biden.

Joe's son only benefited from Biden's actions but it was Biden's political power that caused it. The American people can't trust him.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 15, 2020)

Voyeur said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/19/tulsi-gabbard-ends-white-house-bid-137242


Poor goku


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Poor goku


lol, seven months too late mop.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 15, 2020)

Superstars said:


> then to have his son Biden placed on the board, getting millions of dollars with no experience whatsoever is an abuse of power by Biden.



But Ivanka and Kushner being in the White House without any experience is just fine and dandy. This is partially why this argument has attracted so much scorn. It hinges on hypocrisy. That and it was so insubstantial that Trump had too blackmail Ukraine just to try and give it some legitimacy.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But Ivanka and Kushner being in the White House without any experience is just fine and dandy. This is partially why this argument has attracted so much scorn. It hinges on hypocrisy. That and it was so insubstantial that Trump had too blackmail Ukraine just to try and give it some legitimacy.


Nothing illegal about family being in the white house. This is a false equivalence.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But Ivanka and Kushner being in the White House without any experience is just fine and dandy. This is partially why this argument has attracted so much scorn. It hinges on hypocrisy. That and it was so insubstantial that Trump had too blackmail Ukraine just to try and give it some legitimacy.


Trump had no experience either. Not having experience in politics is not illegal.
Btw Jared is the mastermind behind the Abraham accords....which so far has brought great success.

what's ur point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 15, 2020)

Why do you keep putting up videos of this Tim Pool guy?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 15, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Nothing illegal about family being in the white house. This is a false equivalence.



Pfff suuure  Hunter being hired for being Biden's son is illegal but Kushner being hired for being Trump son isn't.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Trump had no experience either. Not having experience in politics is not illegal.



But 'not having experience in business'' is? Okay then.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Pfff suuure  Hunter being hired for being Biden's son is illegal but Kushner being hired for being Trump son isn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 15, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But 'not having experience in business'' is? Okay then.


what's the foreign company Jared is working for again?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 15, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Why do you keep putting up videos of this Tim Pool guy?



He's a reasonable guy with reasonable opinions.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


>


The left will say anything, to drown out the fact, tech establishments [facebook/tweeter] just meddled in political elections on their behalf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> what's the foreign company Jared is working for again?


Israel?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 15, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> lol, seven months too late mop.


*Hugs* it’s okay bruh i know you gotta be strong for tulsi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Hugs* it’s okay bruh


I know it is. She kept her word and did what she said she would: Support the nominee.

Plus, every candidate had to sign a pledge that they would support the eventual nominee, in order to be able to run in certain states. So, there really is no reason to be shocked or suprised.

You need to pay better attention mop. And stay on topic.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 15, 2020)

it's peak!


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Not telling you to outright believe it lol, but to keep an open mind..that's the CIA whistleblower (on the left)


See below


hcheng02 said:


> There is a bunch of reasons why nobody is talking about this so called story. One is that Hunter Biden is utterly irrelevant to the general public when there is a plague and economic devastation. Another is because the story is false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nah,
> I like to scrutinize information myself.
> I know MSM wont touch this.
> 
> *You Haven’t Heard More About Hunter Biden’s Emails Because Twitter And Facebook Didn’t Want You To*


Twitter says it made its decision because the _Post _story’s contained screenshots of personal information and hacked material, two things that violate its rules.
^From the Forbes article. So yeah, as a private business, they have every right to enforce their rules.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 15, 2020)

The right just mad that Biden can actually be proud his Son and 45 can be of his


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 15, 2020)

Voyeur said:


> >Being this salty
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> ...


You damn well know he is, he’s confuse and don’t know what to do with himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 15, 2020)

Watching everything going on has been kind of amusing tbh. Putting the veracity of the story (though tbh, i couldnt trust rudy as far as i can throw), it never ceases to amuse me how the party that work tirelessly the destroy the federal govt's ability to regulate private entities including electoral regulations which is a far bigger and more direct threat to democracy, can suddenly turn around and screech about the need to bring a certain industry under more firm control just coz they made a decision that said party members disagree with.

If you are willing to scream to the rooftops about how tech companies are "a threat to democracy" but have no similar thought towards the ludicrous efforts to dismantle electoral finance regulation, you arent worth listening to in my books.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2020)

The whole situation is just insane.  To believe this you have to believe that for some reason Hunter Biden travelled from California to Delaware to get his laptop repaired.  Then for the people who were repairing it decide to give the Laptop directly to Rudy of all people.  Then for Rudy to be truthful about something when his bullshitting is so bad his own daughter has been screaming "Don't believe this guy." for years and has endorsed Biden.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The whole situation is just insane.  To believe this you have to believe that for some reason Hunter Biden travelled from California to Delaware to get his laptop repaired.  Then for the people who were repairing it decide to give the Laptop directly to Rudy of all people.  Then for Rudy to be truthful about something when his bullshitting is so bad his own daughter has been screaming "Don't believe this guy." for years and has endorsed Biden.




lol you think its a big hoax?
or are you just wondering if how they got it is fake.
the content is real.
that is him in those pix smoking the crack.
according to rudy.
more to come.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 15, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> See below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if it's hacked info... It's real info.
Yes?
Yes.


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> lol you think its a big hoax?
> or are you just wondering if how they got it is fake.
> the content is real.
> that is him in those pix smoking the crack.
> ...



Yeah. Just like OBAMAGATE!!!! RITE? And how exactly did that turn out?

OBAMAGATE!!!!
BURISMA!!!!
HUNTER SMOKING A PIPE!!!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2020)

the Rudy Guliani aspect of it hasn't been paid attention to enough because the jokes available by this are so great, it's legitimately hilarious


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 16, 2020)

> _Biden then continued berating the man as he stepped forward, called the man “fat” and challenged him to “do push-ups together, man.”_


Can Biden do any push-ups?


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 16, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The whole situation is just insane.  To believe this you have to believe that for some reason Hunter Biden travelled from California to Delaware to get his laptop repaired.  Then for the people who were repairing it decide to give the Laptop directly to Rudy of all people.  Then for Rudy to be truthful about something when his bullshitting is so bad his own daughter has been screaming "Don't believe this guy." for years and has endorsed Biden.


Did you see the interview with the guy who repaired the laptop? He changed his story like 5 times, maybe he's just forgetful. Lol


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 16, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Why do you keep putting up videos of this Tim Pool guy?


----------



## Breadman (Oct 16, 2020)

Damn, this could be pretty damning and ruin Hunter Biden's chances at presidency.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 16, 2020)

Trump just posted a Babylon Bee "news article".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eHav (Oct 16, 2020)

lmao i know the babylon is unfortulately hitting closer and closer to reality but there's a disclaimer there saying its fake. Come on Trump..


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 16, 2020)

eHav said:


> lmao i know the babylon is unfortulately hitting closer and closer to reality but there's a disclaimer there saying its fake. Come on Trump..


Goes to show everyone that he doesn't pay that close attention to what is going on in the internet. So when he says he doesn't know much about QAnon (during yesterday's townhall), it's probably true. Hell, I don't even know that much about QAnon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

If Grasping at straws was a thread

@mr_shadow @Nemesis @Island  We all know this pure propaganda and unfounded claims. Guys were sent to NF Alcatraz for less bait.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 16, 2020)

So here's something I don't understand. Lets for the sake of argument assume that a random blind computer repairman was indeed visited by Hunter and that the mail isn't a forgery. Both are a bit of a stretch but lets do it.

The mail speaks of a meeting and....that's it. The hypothetical Ukranian businessman just thanks Hunter for setting up a meeting. So where is the proof that this meeting was the shady plot to fire a corrupt prosecutor? Why make that assumption just because there was a meeting. I could swear that when Trump's kids met with Putin's envoy that Trump supporters insisted that we simply couldn't know they were up to no good. They could have talked about anything.

So what's the difference? Why are Trump's batch of completely wholesome kids just having an innocent chat with friendly Russian officials while dastardly Hunter was surely using that other meeting for some satanic scheme? Any reason for that?


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2020)

Why do people even care about hunter biden? Is he running for something?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jim said:


> Why do people even care about hunter biden? Is he running for something?



It's because Trump's campaign has been throwing everything at Biden in an attempt to smear him and nothing has really stuck. Partly since every flaw that has been pointed out could be applied even more so to Trump with none of Biden's redeeming or mitigating factors. 

Plus the difference between Hunter Biden screw ups is that they honestly don't affect me or most of the US public. Whereas Trump's nepotism like giving his son in law power over the coronavirus federal response has directly made my life more difficult and dangerous and helped kill hundreds of thousands of Americans.


----------



## JFF (Oct 16, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> So here's something I don't understand. Lets for the sake of argument assume that a random blind computer repairman was indeed visited by Hunter and that the mail isn't a forgery. Both are a bit of a stretch but lets do it.
> 
> The mail speaks of a meeting and....that's it. The hypothetical Ukranian businessman just thanks Hunter for setting up a meeting. So where is the proof that this meeting was the shady plot to fire a corrupt prosecutor? Why make that assumption just because there was a meeting. I could swear that when Trump's kids met with Putin's envoy that Trump supporters insisted that we simply couldn't know they were up to no good. They could have talked about anything.
> 
> So what's the difference? Why are Trump's batch of completely wholesome kids just having an innocent chat with friendly Russian officials while dastardly Hunter was surely using that other meeting for some satanic scheme? Any reason for that?



Obviously the whole thing is shady -- Its election time. Who really says that is his PC. My ooint being, maybe someone hacked his system and made a system copy. And then added it on another Mac. This computer placement was just the part u needed to argue good faith -- instead of we "hacked his system". Is the data real ~ who knows. Is the story real ? Its fairly likely that the son used this connections and there was a meeting. That is often the way of things -- sure, not ideal.

Its well known, he was on the board of directors of that company and its fair to argue, how or why. Its practically a Trump-Reversal with his work before (we remember the tape). Yet, this might be more damaging for Biden. So, I would not wonder if more or a tape leaks next.  Or whatever ... So, both campaigns do that they do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stream (Oct 16, 2020)

Wow, that story stinks. The part of "Hunter Biden" dropping off his laptop and never coming back... The part where the repair guy decides to read the emails... Though nothing stinks more than having Giuliani involved. That's not a red flag, that's a red army parade 

More seriously, I have no idea what's the way to fix the system when people are going to pull stuff like this. The fact that Facebook and Twitter decided to demote the story (probably in accord), right before the election, says a lot. Remember how Facebook was blasted for being used as a propaganda tool by the Myanmar regime to justify the attacks against the Rohingya? This is the direct consequence.

It feels we're close to a breaking point, because things are really getting worse and worse. Trump seems to say he wants to regulate the social media, but how? They can't even regulate their own services, and they have better resources than the government for doing it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Obviously the whole thing is shady -- its election time. Who really says that is his PC. Point being, someone hacked his system and made a system copy. And then added it on another Mac. This computer placement was just the part u needed to argue good faith -- instead of we "hacked his system". Is the data real ~ who knows. Is the story real ? Its fairly likely that the son used this connections and there was a meeting.
> 
> The reality is, he was on the board of directors of that company and its fair to argue, how or why. Its practically a Trump-Reversal with this work before (we remember the tape). Yet, this might be more damaging for Biden. So, I would not wonder if a tape leaks next.


It’s funny how you always want exact sources but no where I have found that Hunter Biden system was hacked. So why don’t you delete this post for spreading false information?


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 16, 2020)

This would make for a pretty funny advertisement for the Laptop Repair Shop though.

"We repair all laptops for a low price! Unless it has a Biden sticker on it, in which case we will immediately assume you are Hunter Biden, copy the entire contents of your private data, and send it to Rudy Giuliani!"

The man's going to be rolling in the dough.


----------



## JFF (Oct 16, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> It’s funny how you always want exact sources but no where I have found that Hunter Biden system was hacked. So why don’t you delete this post for spreading false information?



I did not spread false information ~ where ?
I said, I assume he was hacked. It makes more sense then somebody traveling from the east to the west coast to deliver a notebook to a repair store


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I did not spread false information ~ where ?
> I said, I assume he was hacked. It makes more sense then somebody traveling from the east to the west coast to deliver a notebook to a repair store


Look it’s obvious you’re kind hoping this true and I get that. However if the story is bullshit then 1 of 2 scenarios are happening 

1) the entire story is bullshit including the hacking

2) Rudy got this intel from a foreign government and trying to use this as cover. In which case makes Rudy looks bad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Possible; but frankly, its much easier then you think to hack-in a private system. My pals at Raytheon tried it more then once. Maybe even succeeded.


A MacBook specifically?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Ya want to question giuliani, but nobody is questioning the authenticity of the emails themselves. Biden's lawyer pretty much admitted the emails were real, he only added "the meeting never happened" because it didn't say so "on his schedule." lmaoooo wow. I never heard of meetings that were not on official schedule. /sarcasm 

doesn't matter how the emails were obtained, or what the motive is (obviously political) because the emails plainly depict corruption. This will sink biden's campaign. This is all they'll gonna be talking about for 2 weeks, and I hear there's more emails coming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Ya want to question giuliani, but nobody is questioning the authenticity of the emails themselves. Biden's lawyer pretty much admitted the emails were real, he only added "the meeting never happened" because it didn't say so "on his schedule." lmaoooo wow. I never heard of meetings that were not on official schedule. /sarcasm
> 
> doesn't matter how the emails were obtained, or what the motive is (obviously political) because the emails plainly depict corruption. This will sink biden's campaign. This is all they'll gonna be talking about for 2 weeks, and I hear there's more emails coming.


Only reason Hillary emails were damning because it shown collaboration to sink Bernie.


No one is taking this email serious beside the cult


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Only reason Hillary emails were damning because it shown collaboration to sink Bernie.
> No one is taking this email serious beside the cult



And Biden's email show collaboration between Biden and Ukraine, and CCP. This mf used his occupied office to make money (his son being the middle man) in foreign countries.

They're not taking it seriously? I disagree completely lol. they're trying to bury the whole thing all together because it's obviously damaging. The damage control by social media pertaining to this scandal is crazy. The "cult" has every right to yell and scream after the bs they put trump through. Believe it or not, this will shake swing voters. Wont mean they'll vote for trump, they just wont vote at all knowing that biden is corrupt, no better than trump in fact worse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> And Biden's email show collaboration between Biden and Ukraine, and CCP. This mf used his occupied office to make money (his son being the middle man) in foreign countries.
> 
> They're not taking it seriously? I disagree completely lol. they're trying to bury the whole thing all together because it's obviously damaging. The damage control by social media pertaining to this scandal is crazy. The "cult" has every right to yell and scream after the bs they put trump through. Believe it or not, this will shake swing voters. Wont mean they'll vote for trump, they just wont vote at all knowing that biden is corrupt, no better than trump in fact worse.


Wow that’s a whole lot of conspiracy and hopes you have there. 

Nope Not a single soul outside of Right wing circle jerks care. Only right wing news be trying throw this against the wall and hoping it stick. 

Using the same tactics in 2016 as if everyone as gullible as you


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wow that’s a whole lot of conspiracy and hopes you have there.
> 
> Nope Not a single soul outside of Right wing circle jerks care. Only right wing news be trying throw this against the wall and hoping it stick.
> 
> Using the same tactics in 2016 as if everyone as gullible as you


lmao you so outta touch.

election cant come fast enough. Im not gonna stop bullying you over this. i dont wana hear u reporting me because i warned your ass


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> lmao you so outta touch.
> 
> election cant come fast enough. Im not gonna stop bullying you over this. i dont wana hear u reporting me because i warned your ass


Acting like you still be posting here if Biden wins. You’ll go into hiding. We’d have to file a missing person report you gawd damn right
You don’t have the wit or the physical prowess to bully anyone kid


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 16, 2020)

Gotta love the MSM these days.

Trump tax returns + Zero evidence = run that story 24/7

Biden Ukraine corruption + hard drive rips + Joe literally getting a hard on recounting how he got a prosecutor fired
  = Cancel that story not enough evidence

loooooooool


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Acting like you still be posting here if Biden wins. You’ll go into hiding. We’d have to file a missing person report you gawd damn right
> You don’t have the wit or the physical prowess to bully anyone kid


i wont post as much here, but I'll still be very active around early post election


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> No; I love security. But again; I just point that out. Of course it is shady.


It’s an obvious tactic to repeat the attack points in 2016. However as I mention not realizing why Hillary Emails had traction.

1) everyone felt Bernie was cheated and it gave them confirmation

2) no one likes Hillary


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

@Mbxx 

MBXX, since you're here can we make a deal whereas if I win this election bet (betting on trump) I get the privilege of bullying @Huey Freeman without getting banned?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 16, 2020)

There's something deeply amusing about Trump fans. They define their political beliefs by fanatic loyalty to an openly corrupt businessman and his equally corrupt family. They either lionize his corruption or force themselves through all sorts of mental gymnastic to deny it. 

And then they unironically go ''Oh my gosh! That Biden family is _*cOrRUpT! *_''

Its as if they don't even have a shred of self awareness. Its double amusing because all these things that um...''prove'' Biden is corrupt is something they tried to play down when Trump did it. Essentially Biden is framed for nepotism which is something Trump's base has always condoned when the great leader did it. And when the great leader's children met with Putin's envoy they swore that we had no way of knowing they colluded together, but when a blind computer repairman ''saw'' an email from Hunter arranging a meating with some Ukranian we are immidiately asked to assume the worst.


----------



## JFF (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> MBXX, since you're here can we make a deal whereas if I win this election bet (betting on trump) I get the privilege of bullying @Huey Freeman without getting banned?



Stay on topic. No. And its still a long a election.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> There's something deeply amusing about Trump fans. They define their political beliefs by fanatic loyalty to an openly corrupt businessman and his equally corrupt family. They either lionize his corruption or force themselves through all sorts of mental gymnastic to deny it.
> 
> And then they unironically go ''Oh my gosh! That Biden family is _*cOrRUpT! *_''



It was pretty obvious that this was coming. The stupid action was rather taken by Twitter by blocking it. The cover-up is what makes the story.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 16, 2020)

No wonder spacebattles only use twitter as a credible source. Any other source is considered trolling.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> The cover-up is what makes the story.



Bingo,
this is called the Streisand effect.

*The Streisand effect is a social phenomenon that occurs when an attempt to hide, remove, or censor information has the  of further publicizing that information,*


.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Bingo,
> this is called the Streisand effect.
> 
> *The Streisand effect is a social phenomenon that occurs when an attempt to hide, remove, or censor information has the  of further publicizing that information,*
> ...


Question is... Did twitter set a precedent here in this forum? They seem to follow twitter's policies.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Question is... Did twitter set a precedent here in this forum? They seem to follow twitter's policies.



Mbxx is keeping the article up so.
We doing better


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 16, 2020)

Twitter and Facebook confuse me. 

Were they under the delusion that trying to block the story would not just give it even more coverage  

This story is a non issue to be honest typical political corruption its par the norm, but now thanks to Facebook and Twitter being stupid they just turned it into a actual story. 

Good job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Mbxx is keeping the article up so.
> We doing better


Yeah but if he's not around for some reason.. the supreme court here between island, santi, mshadows would go bananas. Just to name a few. Mbxx is the only one that views things from a neutral lens.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Twitter and Facebook confuse me.
> 
> Were they under the delusion that trying to block the story would not just give it even more coverage
> 
> ...


It's actually a BIG story. Hence the CCP censorship. IF the media was the least bit honest this would be playing all day everyday on every news outlet.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 16, 2020)

Again, I've been pretty critical of Hunter's "dodgy" dealings... but are we just gonna continue to ignore the plethora of ridiculous nepotism within Trump's family? It honestly makes this whole scenario look like child's play.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Again, I've been pretty critical of Hunter's "dodgy" dealings... but are we just gonna continue to ignore the plethora of ridiculous nepotism within Trump's family? It honestly makes this whole scenario look like child's play.



Kennedy had his brother as the fucking US Attorney General. Talk about nepotism. But it's not illegal as much as we dont like it.
What biden is doing (through his son) is REALLY illegal, and he lied on top of that based on the emails. We're talking about foreign countries who are hostile towards us i.e CHINA.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Again, I've been pretty critical of Hunter's "dodgy" dealings... but are we just gonna continue to ignore the plethora of ridiculous nepotism within Trump's family? It honestly makes this whole scenario look like child's play.



you gonna flip out when they make some of the things they found in his laptop public.
really demonic stuff...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

So apparently the computer repair guy is legally blind? XD how the fuck does he know it was hunter?
Also why is a repairman reading someone's emails in order to fix their computer? That's a breach of professionalism considering the emails are in the cloud not the computer.
Rudy was the one who found this? Rudy? The guy the CIA has marked as being in contact with spies


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 17, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *So apparently the computer repair guy is legally blind? XD how the fuck does he know it was hunter?*
> Also why is a repairman reading someone's emails in order to fix their computer?* That's a breach of professionalism considering the emails are in the cloud no the computer.*
> Rudy was the one who found this? Rudy? The guy the CIA has marked as being in contact with spies



He does not know it was hunter,
he assumed it was him and also the mac had a sticker for biden foundation

Also do you own a mac?

Also 

"According to Isaac’s account, the FBI first made a forensic copy of the laptop, then returned weeks later with a subpoena and confiscated it. When he stopped hearing from the FBI, Isaac said he contacted several members of Congress, who did not respond. At that point, his intermediary reached out to Rudy Giuliani’s attorney, Robert Costello."


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Again, I've been pretty critical of Hunter's "dodgy" dealings... but are we just gonna continue to ignore the plethora of ridiculous nepotism within Trump's family? It honestly makes this whole scenario look like child's play.


It's ok when their guy does it but if the other guy it it's baaadddd 



T-Bag said:


> Kennedy had his brother as the fucking US Attorney General. Talk about nepotism. But it's not illegal as much as we dont like it.
> What biden is doing (through his son) is REALLY illegal, and he lied on top of that based on the emails. We're talking about foreign countries who are hostile towards us i.e CHINA.


And what's he doing that's really illegal?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> you gonna flip out when they make some of the things they found in his laptop public.
> really *demonic* stuff...



If they had dirt they would have release it without any bullshit origin story  


Don’t get your hopes hope child


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

I think Hunter could sue if that was really his laptop


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 17, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> He does not know it was hunter,
> he assumed it was him and also the mac had a sticker for biden foundation
> 
> Also do you own a mac?
> ...



I really want to hear the sales pitch of that laptop store. 

''I'm legally blind so I probably can't fix your laptop very well, but if I merely suspect you're Hunter Biden I'm gonna make a copies of your internal information!''   Essentially he's admitting he copies the info from his customers on vague suspicions.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 17, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Biden Ukraine corruption + hard drive rips + Joe literally getting a hard on recounting how he got a prosecutor fired



We kinda went over that one. The prosecutor he fired was corrupt and Biden was joining the chorus of most other leaders wanting him gone. Is there any reason not to brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 17, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> If they had dirt they would have release it without any bullshit origin story
> 
> 
> Don’t get your hopes hope child



One story at a time.\next one is gonna be huge



makeoutparadise said:


> I think Hunter could sue if that was really his laptop



Not his anymore.
after 90 days it became the repairman's computer...


----------



## dergeist (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The prosecutor he fired was corrupt



So he went to prison for corruption, and did the investigation into Burisma holdings continue under the new persecutor


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 17, 2020)

dergeist said:


> So he went to prison for corruption, and did the investigation into Burisma holdings continue under the new persecutor



Did Theresa May get executed for high treason? According to you she's a literal traitor after all.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Did Theresa May get executed for high treason? According to you she's a literal traitor after all.



Treason May, isn't an "openly corrupt" prosecutor, and an opinion isn't a fact either

I'll give you another chance, was he tired and found guilty of "open corruption," especially by the new prosecutor? Also, did the investigation into Burisma continue after the prosecutor was sacked?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 17, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Treason May, isn't an "openly corrupt" prosecutor, and an opinion isn't a fact either
> 
> I'll give you another chance, was he tired and found guilty of "open corruption," especially by the new prosecutor? Also, did the investigation into Burisma continue after the prosecutor was sacked?



Well for one he was removed for that reason. So the whole ''innocent'' routine of ''But we wasn't punished for corruption so he can't be corrupt'' is kinda sad. Secondly no he wasn't because Ukranian politics are corrupt in general. It may shock you to learn but most corrupt people don't go to jail for it. Shocking I know.

Also neither Hunter nor Biden were punished for being ''corrupt'' so they can't be corrupt according to your weird logic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 17, 2020)

This Story would've never become the October Surprise that it is now if the Tech Elites and MSM establishment didn't go so hard on Censoring the Story. Now, more people than ever are finally understanding that Big Tech, Big Corp and Big Media are essentially campaigning for and Protecting Biden.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dergeist (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well for one he was removed for that reason. So the whole ''innocent'' routine of ''But we wasn't punished for corruption so he can't be corrupt'' is kinda sad. Secondly no he wasn't because Ukranian politics are corrupt in general. It may shock you to learn but most corrupt people don't go to jail for it. Shocking I know.
> 
> Also neither Hunter nor Biden were punished for being ''corrupt'' so they can't be corrupt according to your weird logic.



Number 1. He was removed because Biden wanted him gone, and he said he had him removed. He even threatened to withhold aid unless he was removed, that doesn't make the prosecutor corrupt, Jim.

Number 2. So replace one corrupt guy with another, is your go to argument. That means there was no point in removing him, unless there was an ulterior motive to having him removed. I'll let you mull over that.

Number 3. Did the investigation continue into Burisma, after the new prosecutor came in?

Number 4. They weren't fired for corruption claims, so the weird reasoning here is yours.

You want to try again

Edit: I'm out, got fed up with repetition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> We kinda went over that one. The prosecutor he fired was corrupt and Biden was joining the chorus of most other leaders wanting him gone. Is there any reason not to brag about getting a corrupt prosecutor fired?



Yes. Biden isn't in Ukraine law enforcement. We also have no evidence of this corruption. Plus this guy was about to investigate Bermissa.

Even if he was corrupt, it's a conflict of interest for Biden to influence their justice system because it would directly benefit his son. So even if we agree this guy shoulda got canned, the method to convince his superiors to turf him is fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Number 1. He was removed because Biden wanted him gone, and he said he had him removed. He even threatened to withhold aid unless he was removed, that doesn't make the prosecutor corrupt, Jim.
> 
> Number 2. So replace one corrupt guy with another, is your go to argument. That means there was no point in removing him, unless there was an ulterior motive to having him removed. I'll let you mull over that.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't have to repeat yourself if you just listened to the facts


"Ukrainian prosecutors and anti-corruption advocates who were pushing for an investigation into the dealings of Burisma and its owner, Mykola Zlochevskiy, said the probe had been dormant long before Biden leveled his demand [to fire Shokin]."

Shokin dumped criminal investigations, including the probe into Burisma before Biden even got the idea to oust him.

which was his job to do so) and other countries wanted him out as well, seeing as he was highly suspect of being corrupt himself.

I should be the one complaining about repeating myself because I have said this so many damn times.

@ShinAkuma your timeline is way off, please read the above facts


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2020)

@dergeist you can't disagree with facts. You're wrong, plain and simple, if you do.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

Facts don’t care about your emails


----------



## dergeist (Oct 17, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> @dergeist you can't disagree with facts. You're wrong, plain and simple, if you do.





Subarashii said:


> You wouldn't have to repeat yourself if you just listened to the facts
> 
> 
> "Ukrainian prosecutors and anti-corruption advocates who were pushing for an investigation into the dealings of Burisma and its owner, Mykola Zlochevskiy, said the probe had been dormant long before Biden leveled his demand [to fire Shokin]."
> ...



Imagine calling them "facts." 

From an unbiased media source



> In 2016, Joe Biden called for the dismissal of the Ukrainian prosecutor *Viktor Shokin, whose office had Burisma and other companies under investigation.*



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-54553132

Yes facts, whether he started the investigation or was about to launch it with what he had received can be argued, for me theyre one and the same. However, I trust the BBC, so..

@ShinAkuma the left leaning media is in full spin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Oct 17, 2020)

No surprise the bread crumbs from the big tech tables here are trying their very best to gaslight and censor the facts.

Facts: We have Ukraine [in writing] THANKING Hunter Biden for meeting with Joe Biden

Facts: Joe Biden blackmailed the Ukraine gov to get rid of the prosecutor investigating the KNOWN corrupt Ukraine business Burisma. In exchange for Hunter getting on the board or while Hunter was on the board. Hunter had no experience and he was making millions.

Facts: New emails [unrelated to Ukraine] came out that Hunter Biden arranged secret meetings with Chinese communist officials to meet Biden at the white-house. It puts national security at risk and Joe used his VP influence to enrich himself and family.



All this shows that Joe Biden is a swamp creature. The american people deserve to know what exactly happened back when Biden was VP. Before trying to make Biden president. We can not have a COVETOUS and Greedy president who will sell out and cozy up to national enemies for personal gain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

Is any of that heroine block still left? Asking for a friend.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

That Nothing Burger keeps getting bigger.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 17, 2020)

He said nothing burger?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 17, 2020)

Even he admits it!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

They are Colluding again


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 17, 2020)

So weird how the Dems just blamed Trump for all the things they actually did.

Did they also call Trump a Hitler?

Makes you wonder then......does that mean the Democrats are also literally Hitler?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2020)

this storys basically the equivalent of the trump pornstar fiasco

it's funny to laugh at and I wanna pop off jokes but idiots on all sides are making it much worse than it actually is


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 18, 2020)

TL;DR what's the skinny on the story jack? I mean c'mon man just play it for me on the record player and that will be the deal.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 18, 2020)

Good point. 

(damn, he almost sounds like me)


Interesting.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2020)

stream said:


> The answer that water is not wet involves a good deal of sophistry. The argument starts by the affirmation that only solids can be wet, and concludes that water, being a liquid, cannot be wet. Yet it is the wetness or wetting property of matter which is determinant, that is whether a liquid clings to it. Since water naturally clings to itself due to surface tension, it is wet.


No, it is not wet as that implies something having water on it or liquid and beeing a solid in the first place, water does not have water on its surface, if you put water on water you will get a bigger volume of water.
"Since water naturally clings to itself due to surface tension, it is wet."
false, a lot of knowledge used wrong.

Simple answer:

Water isn't wet by itself, but it makes other materials wet when it sticks to the surface of them.

More complex anwers:

*Answer 1:*


*Being a liquid, water is not itself wet, but can make other solid materials wet.*

*Wetness is the ability of a liquid to adhere to the surface of a solid*, so when we say that something is wet, we mean that the liquid is *sticking to the surface of a material*.

Whether an object is wet or dry depends on a balance between *cohesive and adhesive forces*. Cohesive forces are attractive forces within the liquid that cause the molecules in the liquid to prefer to stick together. Cohesive forces are also responsible for *surface tension.* If the cohesive forces are very strong, then the liquid molecules really like to stay close together and they won't spread out on the surface of an object very much. On the contrary, adhesive forces are the attractive forces between the liquid and the surface of the material. If the adhesive forces are strong, then the liquid will try and spread out onto the surface as much as possible. So *how wet a surface is depends on the balance between these two forces.* If the adhesive forces (liquid-solid) are bigger than the cohesive forces (liquid-liquid), we say the material becomes wet, and the liquid tends to spread out to maximize contact with the surface. On the other hand, if the adhesive forces (liquid-solid) are smaller than the cohesive forces (liquid-liquid), we say the material is dry, and the liquid tends to bead-up into a spherical drop and tries to minimize the contact with the surface.

*Water actually has pretty high cohesive forces due to hydrogen bonding, and so is not as good at wetting surfaces as some liquids such as acetone or alcohols.* However, water does wet certain surfaces like glass for example. *Adding detergents can make water better at wetting by lowering the cohesive forces* . Water resistant materials such as Gore-tex fabric is made of material that is *hydrophobic *(water repellent) and so the cohesive forces within the water (liquid-liquid) are much stronger than the adhesive force (liquid-solid) and water tends to bead-up on the outside of the material and you stay dry.

*Answer 2:*


To answer this question, we need to define the term "wet." If we define "wet" as the condition of a liquid sticking to a solid surface, such as water wetting our skin, then we cannot say that water is wet by itself, because it takes a liquid AND a solid to define the term "wet."

*If we define "wet" as a sensation that we get when a liquid comes in contact with us, then yes, water is wet to us.*

*If we define "wet" as "made of liquid or moisture", then water is definitely wet because it is made of liquid*, and in this sense, all liquids are wet because they are all made of liquids. I think that this is a case of a word being useful only in appropriate contexts.





Son of Goku said:


> *Answer 1:
> Being a liquid, water is not itself wet, but can make other solid materials wet.*
> 
> *Wetness is the ability of a liquid to adhere to the surface of a solid*, so when we say that something is wet, we mean that the liquid is *sticking to the surface of a material*.
> ...


LOl we share the same resources.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> He's a reasonable guy with reasonable opinions.


He is a lefty btw.
But again you ain't lefty now if you are not Karl Marx so meh.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Obviously the whole thing is shady -- Its election time. Who really says that is his PC. My ooint being, maybe someone hacked his system and made a system copy. And then added it on another Mac. This computer placement was just the part u needed to argue good faith -- instead of we "hacked his system". Is the data real ~ who knows. Is the story real ? Its fairly likely that the son used this connections and there was a meeting. That is often the way of things -- sure, not ideal.
> 
> Its well known, he was on the board of directors of that company and its fair to argue, how or why. Its practically a Trump-Reversal with his work before (we remember the tape). Yet, this might be more damaging for Biden. So, I would not wonder if more or a tape leaks next.  Or whatever ... So, both campaigns do that they do.


Bingo 


Huey Freeman said:


> So why don’t you delete this post for spreading false information?


Why would he want to be a fascist?


Mbxx said:


> The stupid action was rather taken by Twitter by blocking it. The cover-up is what makes the story.


Bingo again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 18, 2020)

>SoG posting literal whos again for "substance" on Hunter Biden


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> *Twitter Blocks Users From Sharing ‘Potentially Harmful’ New York Post-Hunter Biden Report*
> 
> Sharing the story violates Twitter's "Hacked Materials Policy," a rep said
> | October 14, 2020 @ 12:54 PM
> ...



internet platforms should try to be neutral. if the allegation is wrong than somebody will make a report to correct it


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 18, 2020)

*Exclusive — Peter Schweizer: Hunter Biden’s Flipped Business Partner Provided 26,000 Emails*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Oct 18, 2020)

Twitter....Just Banned a _*White House advisor *_over a factual tweet, one which included scientific evidence via studies!

The dems wimp and moan about "muh freedom and liberalism" obviously they mean they are the only ones with freedom of speech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 18, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> *Exclusive — Peter Schweizer: Hunter Biden’s Flipped Business Partner Provided 26,000 Emails*


Breitbart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 18, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Breitbart?



Yup.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2020)

Brietbart is not a source to be considered valid tbh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Brietbart is not a source to be considered valid tbh


It considered "mixed reliability" right beside Fox on this forums chart.

Considering the embargo MSM has on this story gotta get the news from someplace.


----------



## JFF (Oct 18, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


>



I once again agree with Greenwald. Somebody should either deny or explain. In any way, its probably not wise dragging that the next 2 weeks, especially if more gets released. Yet, legally all very questionable.

And yes; its not paranoid to encrypt a system and additionally emails. Password > 32 and Key.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 18, 2020)

On the other hand from the bird's pov it's the bird's right wing


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Imagine calling them "facts."
> 
> From an unbiased media source
> 
> ...


If you just would have kept reading the article you posted, you'd see that I'm still right.

"However, other Western leaders and major bodies that give financial support to Ukraine also wanted the prosecutor dismissed because they believed he was not active enough in tackling corruption."

"
US Republican lawmakers launched an investigation and found that Hunter's work for the Ukrainian firm was "problematic" - but there wasn't evidence that US foreign policy was influenced by it.

No criminal charges were proven against Burisma either. The company issued a statement in 2017 saying "all legal proceedings and pending criminal allegations" against it were closed.

Last year, Yuriy Lutsenko, the prosecutor in Ukraine who succeeded Viktor Shokin, told the BBC that there was no reason to investigate the Bidens under Ukrainian law."


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> If you just would have *kept reading the article you posted, *you'd see that I'm still right.



you ever notice they never do


----------



## dergeist (Oct 19, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> If you just would have kept reading the article you posted, you'd see that I'm still right.
> 
> "However, other Western leaders and major bodies that give financial support to Ukraine also wanted the prosecutor dismissed because they believed he was not active enough in tackling corruption."
> 
> ...



No, no, no. Intellectual dishonesty at it's finest or not dissecting the facts.

You claimed there was no investigation, that was slapped down by the BBC confirming Shokin was investigating Burisma. 

After the dismissal of the prosecutor, the new prosecutor closed the investigation in 2017. Shokin was replaced during the Obama presidency, not the Trump presidency or it's start. 

Burisma wanted the investigation gone, he got the prosectuor sacked who was investigating the company his son was working for. Although, what work he was doing is questionable since he's not a gas expert, and with the new emails release confirming there was a lot more going on than Sr initially claimed, well then

That seems to have gone over your head for some reason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Although, what work he was doing is questionable since he's not a gas expert



An Kushner's no political expert yet here he is, serving in the white house.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> An Kushner's no political expert yet here he is, serving in the white house.



You must be desperate to compare a government appointed official, there in a governmental role (serving the executive branch), going around negotiating peace deals to somebody appointed by a private company. Somebody who just so happens to be related to the vice president (Biden Sr) and in a country (Ukraine) where the company is being investigated for corruption, and the VP comes in and gets the investigating prosecutor sacked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> You must be desperate to compare a government appointed official, there in a governmental role (serving the executive branch), going around negotiating peace deals to somebody appointed by a private company. Somebody who just so happens to be related to the vice president in a country where the company is being investigated for corruption, and the VP comes in and gets the investigating prosecutor sacked



Good thing we're not comparing the job descriptions then eh? 

There is a comparison, or rather a contrast to be made. 
A son in law with no experience in politics being given a job at the highest governance organ for being the president's son in law. Trump fans find it totally fine.

A son with no business experience being given a job on a board supposedly for being the vp's son. Trump voters find this unconditional proof of the vilest sort of corruption. 

If we assume the worst case about Hunter then both are an instance of nepotism. One is celebrated, the other is vilified.

But you are absolutely correct in that we can't compare their jobs. A job in governance is far more important and directly effects the lives of citizens which makes installing an unqualified person out of nepotism so much more damning.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Good thing we're not comparing the job descriptions then eh?
> 
> There is a comparison, or rather a contrast to be made.
> A son in law with no experience in politics being given a job at the highest governance organ for being the president's son in law. Trump fans find it totally fine.
> ...



Yawn, I'm still waiting on the correlation between the two. I know you tried a deflection and it flopped hard, but back to the crux of comparison and potential abuse of power. 

Kushner appointed in an official capacity managing to negotiate peace deals between Israel, Bahrain and the UAE, on behalf of Washington. And is directly accountable to the executive branch. 

Biden Jr, no experience in gas, hired by a gas company (Burisma), which is being investigated by Shokin (posectour of Ukraine), whom Jr's dad (VP and representative of the US) gets sacked using his political position.


Do you wanna take another crack at it

And this time don't jump onto the right of appointment the president of the US has, it only makes you look desperate


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Yawn, I'm still waiting on the correlation between the two. I know you tried a deflection and it flopped hard, but back to the crux of comparison and potential abuse of power.



Both sons of powerful men and supposedly both got their job because of it. I'm not sure why that's such a hard concept to grasp for you. If nepotism is bad in one case is should be bad in both cases. If Hunter not having any business experience should logically exclude him from his post then Kushner not having any political experience should exclude him from his.

In one case one not having any experience and getting the job through daddy is totally fine. In the other case one not having any experience and supposedly getting the job through daddy is the vilest sort of corruption. That's not a ''deflection''. Its using the logic you yourself use and apply it on the side you happen to support.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Both sons of powerful men and supposedly both got their job because of it. I'm not sure why that's such a hard concept to grasp for you. If nepotism is bad in one case is should be bad in both cases. If Hunter not having any business experience should logically exclude him from his post then Kushner not having any political experience should exclude him from his.
> 
> In one case one not having any experience and getting the job through daddy is totally fine. In the other case one not having any experience and supposedly getting the job through daddy is the vilest sort of corruption. That's not a ''deflection''. Its using the logic you yourself use and apply it on the side you happen to support.



No, no, no.

One (Kushner) appointed by the state in an official capacity, the other (Biden Jr) gets a job with a private company involved in problematic activity, and his daddy gets the prosecutor finvestigating the company fired. The private sector is efficient, any hirings are done with motive in mind, not like the public sector.

You're argument seems to be an apples oranges comparison, although it's more like fruit vs veg.

I know you're not ignorant even of you may be feigning it, so I think I've given you more than enough time in this respect.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 19, 2020)

dergeist said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> One (Kushner) appointed by the state in an official capacity, the other (Biden Jr) gets a job with a private company involved in problematic activity, and his daddy gets the prosecutor finvestigating the company fired. The private sector is efficient, any hirings are done with motive in mind, not like the public sector.
> 
> You're argument seems to be an apples oranges comparison, although it's more like fruit vs veg.



A state run by his father in law who has immense official and unofficial power. Kushner being beholden to his father in law in practice doesn't mean anything. Come now. Surely you're not that naive. 

You keep bringing up Biden getting rid of the corrupt prosecutor as if he wasn't corrupt. 

Its indeed apples and oranges in the sense that one instance has a leader put his son in law in an important position that actually affect lives. Affecting them by dramatically shortening them in cases of Kushner's handling of corona, an issue he was given a leading role in for being the president's son in law. The other party meanwhile supposedly installed his son in a position that effects....no one. Assuming Biden even directly installed Hunter dear to begin with.


----------



## dergeist (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> A state run by his father in law who has immense official and unofficial power. Kushner being beholden to his father in law in practice doesn't mean anything. Come now. Surely you're not that naive.
> 
> You keep bringing up Biden getting rid of the corrupt prosecutor as if he wasn't corrupt.
> 
> Its indeed apples and oranges in the sense that one instance has a leader put his son in law in an important position that actually affect lives. Affecting them by dramatically shortening them in cases of Kushner's handling of corona, an issue he was given a leading role in for being the president's son in law. The other party meanwhile supposedly installed his son in a position that effects....no one. Assuming Biden even directly installed Hunter dear to begin with.



Kusher has done his job, in an offical capacity, he has negotiated peace deals, something trained individuals couldn't do. Granted I don't agree with Trump trying to force a shitty deal on the Palestinians, bit that is a seperate matter to Kushner getting the deals.

And no proof has ever been furnished against Shokin, who was investigating Burisma who VPs son worked for, and VP got him fired by using threats.

Desperation shouldn't make you ignorant to those facts, anyway I did say I've given you enough time.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 19, 2020)

Fox News. Was. Concerned. About. Story's. CREDIBILITY.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Fox News. Was. Concerned. About. Story's.



Old,
Prime time hosts have been covering story since day one anyways.
Intelligence officials debunked the story that the emails are fake.
The buden campaign has also not said they are fake.
Tucker has had the NY POST writter 3 times in a row.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


>




Russians are just trying to create chaos. It's a huge problem but they're not on anyone's team.

Every time you read something and want to murder, hurt or just infringe on the rights of your fellow americans, you're doing russia's work. Their bots have been scurrying around the george floyd story trying to piss people off, their bots were found online during the school shooting years trying to piss people off, they've been all over this lockdown stuff on both sides trying to piss people off.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 19, 2020)

*Krystal and Saagar: DNI Obliterates Russiagater's Hunter Conspiracy ‘No Evidence Of Disinformation*
Krystal Ball and Saagar Enjeti discuss recent reports that an email thread that allegedly involves Hunter Biden and his father has been verified. They also discuss the way the media has covered the New York Post's story about the Biden family.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 19, 2020)

dems wishing this whole thing could just disappear.
biden did one better, he disappeared himself.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 19, 2020)

*The Internal War At Twitter Over Censorship*


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 19, 2020)

how the fuck can anyone think this is russian disinformation? There is too much evidence. It's almost impossible to make all that complex shit up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> how the fuck can anyone think this is russian disinformation? There is too much evidence. It's almost impossible to make that shit up.



They dont
Just a boogeyman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 19, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> *The Internal War At Twitter Over Censorship*



Uh oh....

Kyle is on the verge of becoming an Alt-Right shill!


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 19, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> Kyle is on the verge of becoming an Alt-Right shill!


was he lefty? as far as his reporting goes?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> was he lefty? as far as his reporting goes?



Hard to say. He might be considered a moderate, but he does believe in many lefty policies?

He is self described as progressive and social democrat and is affiliated with TYT.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 19, 2020)

eHav said:


> lmao i know the babylon is unfortulately hitting closer and closer to reality but there's a disclaimer there saying its fake. Come on Trump..


U


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

UwU


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 19, 2020)

NY Post not only knew it was BS, even Giuliani thought so.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## T-Bag (Oct 19, 2020)

these fuckers deserve to be called out. Just.like.that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> UwU


I will invoke.

Do not test me.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

*Reporter Asks Trump Why He Calls Biden A Criminal. Trump Fires Back: ‘You’re A Criminal For Not Reporting It’*


The fake news media got BTFO by Trump


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't believe it's a crime to not report on something.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't believe it's a crime to not report on something.


omitting is lying. another form.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 19, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> omitting is lying. another form.



Like what Trump has done by omitting the truth of the virus from the people?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't believe it's a crime to not report on something.



They committed the Crime of being very fake news.
Punishable by getting btfo by Trump on a daily basis.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> *Reporter Asks Trump Why He Calls Biden A Criminal. Trump Fires Back: ‘You’re A Criminal For Not Reporting It’*
> 
> 
> The fake news media got BTFO by Trump



He's right. Anyone dismissing or ignoring is the same as a cover up. A co conspirator!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> dems wishing this whole thing could just disappear.
> biden did one better, he disappeared himself.


More like Republicans want this to still be in the public eye after two Congressional committees found nothing
*Republican Inquiry Finds No Evidence of Wrongdoing by Biden*


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Also Biden Just released his tax returns and if there was any corruption it didn’t  show up on his returns

So either he committed massive tax fraud Or he didn’t make any deals


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 20, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> More like Republicans want this to still be in the public eye after two Congressional committees found nothing
> *Republican Inquiry Finds No Evidence of Wrongdoing by Biden*


ofc not. Hillary's 33k emails were deleted by accident too. That wasn't her intent.
The 17 muller's prosecutors text messages were also deleted by accident and all forgot their lock codes to their phone.

I mean how can there be wrong doing when there is simply no evidence?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah but again 2 GOP committees in congress found no criminal wrong doing


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yeah but again 2 GOP committees in congress found no criminal wrong doing


Trump's tax evasion tactics are legal too. But does it make it right?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Trump's tax evasion tactics are legal too. But does it make it right?



Kinda late to be worrying about right and wrong, eh? You're four years into the Trump presidency. If right and wrong was a concern there wouldn't be a Trump presidency.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Kinda late to be worrying about right and wrong, eh? You're four years into the Trump presidency.


LoL, no, it's never too late worrying about right and wrong. And the Trump presidency shouldn't be used to sweep the issue of legal corruption under the rug.



> If right and wrong was a concern there wouldn't be a Trump presidency.


Got that right. The reason Trump won was because he ran as an outsider and on "draining the swamp". Had there be no "swamp" that needed draining in DC, Trump's USP would've been pretty much non-existent.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> LoL, no, it's never too late worrying about right and wrong. And the Trump presidency shouldn't be used to sweep the issue of legal corruption under the rug.



Sounds like one sided prosecution to me. It might not have been if said by people who honestly, legitimately and consistently oppose corruption but that's hardly the case. Instead its consistently said by people who defend, condone or play down Trump's corruption. And then when there's some desperate attempt to frame Biden they go ''but think about right and wrong!''



Son of Goku said:


> Got that right. The reason Trump won was because he ran as an outsider and on "draining the swamp". Had there be no "swamp" that needed draining in DC, Trump's USP would've been pretty much non-existent.



Everyone who honestly believed Trump would brain the swamp only has themselves to blame and I doubt many people honestly fell for that. Its Donald Trump. Why would an openly corrupt businessman drain the swamp? The swamp is what allowed him to get away with all he's done and him expanding the swamp is what this has all been about.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Trump's tax evasion tactics are legal too. But does it make it right?





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Kinda late to be worrying about right and wrong, eh? You're four years into the Trump presidency. If right and wrong was a concern there wouldn't be a Trump presidency.


Also kinda too late to worry about about shady business deals from a candidate’s children  
Republican Senator Ben Sasse has personally stated that The Trumps have turned the White house into their own personal little Business they’re profiting off of and reporters have found the same.

lets be honest with ourselves here. Don and Eric could do a million Hunter Biden like deals and it would be brushed off as “They’re just business men” by the right.
The Trump family can do no wrong.

You guys are making a big deal about this because Biden is a democrat and you hate the left and you’re Trying to find something shady on them.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

You guys all kinda lowered the bar on what is required for an acceptable president by electing Trump.

If Biden was found lying about cheating on his wife.
We wouldn’t care because Trump has already done that with a porn star

If Biden was found making real estate deals with the Ukrainian President
We wouldn’t care because Trump was trying to build a tower in Moscow with Putin during the last election.

If Biden was found committing tax fraud or holding back his Tax returns we wouldn’t care because Trump has already done that for years and only Recently paid $750 in his returns and was praised for being smart.
While Biden paid millions in his.

clear partisan double standards lowers the bar. You can’t worry about morals now


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Sounds like one sided prosecution to me. It might not have been if said by people who honestly, legitimately and consistently oppose corruption but that's hardly the case. Instead its consistently said by people who defend, condone or play down Trump's corruption. And then when there's some desperate attempt to frame Biden they go ''but think about right and wrong!''


That's just your tunnel vision speaking. There are plenty of people who critisize both side's corruption. And plenty of people who belief in widespread corruption being a big problem.





> Everyone who honestly believed Trump would brain the swamp only has themselves to blame and I doubt many people honestly fell for that. Its Donald Trump. Why would an openly corrupt businessman drain the swamp? The swamp is what allowed him to get away with all he's done and him expanding the swamp is what this has all been about.



My point still stands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> That's just your tunnel vision speaking. There are plenty of people who critisize both side's corruption. And plenty of people who belief in widespread corruption being a big problem.


Trump isn't the solution to that problem


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trump isn't the solution to that problem


And neither is Biden.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> And neither is Biden.



Perhaps. But unlike Trump he's not an outright detriment to removing corruption nor someone who would exacerbate it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Perhaps. But unlike Trump he's not an outright detriment to removing corruption nor someone who would exacerbate it.



This is just straight up delusion.

Biden IS THE CORRUPTION. Dude has been there for 47 years corrupting his way to millions but he won't "exacerbate it"?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2020)

biden, backed by wall street, is totally gonna solve corruption.
trump, the guy who rejects donations from wall street, is gonna be more corrupt.
HA
what are we even debating here?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> This is just straight up delusion.
> 
> Biden IS THE CORRUPTION. Dude has been there for 47 years corrupting his way to millions but he won't "exacerbate it"?



There is a lot of corruption in politics. But to claim someone is corrupt you'll have to do better then merely say ''He's been a politician for a long time and so he MUST be corrupt''

Name me the scandals. The bribes. the blackmail and the corruption. Actual things and not his son working in Ukraine and this somehow being damning proof that Biden is corrupt.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> There is a lot of corruption in politics. But to claim someone is corrupt you'll have to do better then merely say ''He's been a politician for a long time and so he MUST be corrupt''



You literally just claimed Trump is corrupt because he's corrupt?



> Name me the scandals. The bribes. the blackmail and the corruption. Actual things and not his son working in Ukraine and this somehow being damning proof that Biden is corrupt.



You mean like the one occurring right now?

Hey how about his crime bill that flooded the prison industrial complex? Seems like a corrupt move to me.

Whatever the case, Biden is obviously as corrupt as any of them. Pretending to take the moral high ground by being in Biden's corner is simply self deluded nonsense.

Anybody can back any candidate for any reason but don't pretend you care about corruption if you're backing Biden. It's insanity.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> There is a lot of corruption in politics. But to claim someone is corrupt you'll have to do better then merely say ''He's been a politician for a long time and so he MUST be corrupt''
> 
> Name me the scandals. The bribes. the blackmail and the corruption. Actual things and not his son working in Ukraine and this somehow being damning proof that Biden is corrupt.




* Biden Inc. *
Over his decades in office, ‘Middle-Class Joe’s’ family fortunes have closely tracked his political career.


By BEN SCHRECKINGER

August 02, 2019
https://www.politico.com/magazine/s...brother-hedge-fund-money-2020-campaign-227407

___
*Biden Inc. Is More Corrupt Than Cronyism*
The Biden family has always capitalized on Joe's influence. A pause during campaign season is par for the course, and it doesn't mean anything has changed.​


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> You literally just claimed Trump is corrupt because he's corrupt?



No I claim he's corrupt because he doesn't pay his taxes, because he cheated students out of their money, hosted a fake charity and has gotten into problems for fraud multiple times. And of course making public officials stay in hotels he owns and making his bodyguards pay money to guard him at his private properties.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> No I claim he's corrupt because he doesn't pay his taxes,



That's not true or at least lacks evidence to support it?

NYT runs a Trump tax story with zero evidence of any kind, and you think Trump doesn't pay taxes. Buuuuut......NYP runs a story about Biden and his dealings in the Ukraine, with evidence, and you think Biden isn't corrupt?





> because he cheated students out of their money, hosted a fake charity and has gotten into problems for fraud multiple times. And of course making public officials stay in hotels he owns and making his bodyguards pay money to guard him at his private properties.



I didn't argue Trump isn't corrupt, I'm just saying we have no reason to assume Biden is any less corrupt.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> And neither is Biden.


Biden isn't gonna have the nepotism issue Like Trump has
World leaders won't have to stay at Hotels Biden owns
Biden is not gonna openly push for drugs and products he secretly has stocks in for profit during a health crisis
Biden and his officials aren't gonna give out  $300 million contracts to help rebuild Puerto Rico  to a company with only 2 employees
Biden is not gonna hire people that'll be arrested for lying to the FBI or forced to resign after a corruption scandal

He's not gonna save us all, but the choice is between a dog turd that is Trump and a bowl of stale Cashews that is Biden.


----------



## Blued (Oct 20, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> And neither is Biden.


Who is better Biden or Trump? there are no other options.  it's the trolley problem, should you pull the lever or not? who is less harmful?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Biden isn't gonna have the nepotism issue Like Trump has


AHEM!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> AHEM!


Yes? 
Biden isn’t gonna appoint his kids to be part of the government 
He didn’t even do it when he was VP


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> NYT runs a Trump tax story with zero evidence of any kind, and you think Trump doesn't pay taxes. Buuuuut......NYP runs a story about Biden and his dealings in the Ukraine, with evidence, and you think Biden isn't corrupt?



Uh Trump bragged about it in his debate with Clinton ''It means I'm smart''



ShinAkuma said:


> I didn't argue Trump isn't corrupt, I'm just saying we have no reason to assume Biden is any less corrupt.



Aside from the lack of court cases, scammed students, lack of tax payment among other things. Yes if we ignore all of Trump's wrongdoings we have no reason to assume Biden is any better


----------



## Blued (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Uh Trump bragged about it in his debate with Clinton ''It means I'm smart''
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the lack of court cases, scammed students, lack of tax payment among other things. Yes if we ignore all of Trump's wrongdoings we have no reason to assume Biden is any better


and stealing money from charities.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Blued said:


> and stealing money from charities.


Another thing Biden won't be doing


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Uh Trump bragged about it in his debate with Clinton ''It means I'm smart''



So who is more corrupt? The administration the created the tax laws that Trump took advantage of (Biden) or the guy taking advantage?

Hmmmmm



> Aside from the lack of court cases, scammed students, lack of tax payment among other things. Yes if we ignore all of Trump's wrongdoings we have no reason to assume Biden is any better



Is there anything more corrupt that getting foreign prosecutors fired to protect your son?

Helping fueling the prison industrial complex was up there tho. Of course that lafty talking point seems to have vanished of the face of the map.

Curious.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Is there anything more corrupt that getting foreign prosecutors fired to protect your son?



Shame that's not how it went though. If you want to stick your head in the sand and insist a corrupt prosecutor was some crusader of justice then be my guest. And if you want to ignore that pretty much everyone wanted him gone for being corrupt and that Biden merely joined the chorus then fine. But you and the Trump fans are pretty lonely in that alternative universe you've build. 



ShinAkuma said:


> So who is more corrupt? The administration the created the tax laws that Trump took advantage of (Biden) or the guy taking advantage?
> 
> Hmmmmm



Well someone thinks he's being clever for doing some mental gymnastics


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Shame that's not how it went though. If you want to stick your head in the sand and insist a corrupt prosecutor was some crusader of justice then be my guest.



I didn't say he was a crusader of justice? 

What is it with lefties and their inability to actually address the point?



> And if you want to ignore that pretty much everyone wanted him gone for being corrupt and that Biden merely joined the chorus then fine. But you and the Trump fans are pretty lonely in that alternative universe you've build.



It doesn't matter if people didn't like him? WTF

Biden is a foreign national blackmailing another government to a prosecutor in their justice system that was investigating the Ukraine company that is son with zero qualifications was working for.

That's corruption. He isn't any better than Trump. Stop with the lie good lord.



> Well someone thinks he's being clever for doing some mental gymnastics



Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Perhaps. But unlike Trump he's not an outright detriment to removing corruption nor someone who would exacerbate it.



There are no good politicians. Biden is merely another flavor of trash, one that you personally find more palatable but trash nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> I didn't say he was a crusader of justice?



But you are operating under the assumption that he wasn't corrupt and that it was wrong to have him removed. You're under the assumption that Hunter, not his corruption is what got him removed.



ShinAkuma said:


> It doesn't matter if people didn't like him? WTF



But it does matter that he's corrupt and not doing his job.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> There are no good politicians. Biden is merely another flavor of trash, one that you personally find more palatable but trash nonetheless.



Eh. Most leaders that achieved something were politicians. Everyone from Obama and Trump, to FDR and Lincoln to the Founding Fathers were politicians.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But you are operating under the assumption that he wasn't corrupt and that it was wrong to have him removed.



No.

I'm operating under the assumption that it's corrupt for a foreign national to blackmail another government into firing people they don't like.



> You're under the assumption that Hunter, not his corruption is what got him removed.



No. Biden got Shokin removed. If it was Shokins "corruption" he would have already been removed.



> But it does matter that he's corrupt and not doing his job.



It doesn't matter in respect to Biden's actions.

Two people can take corrupt actions simultaneously. One party involved in this does not need to be the good guy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

GOP: We wanna cut Regulations And laws for big companies. We feel that private Corporations and businesses can police themselves

Twitter and Facebook: Cool * Censors right wing propaganda and miss leading information*

GOP: No wait not like that!! We gotta pass laws controlling this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> I'm operating under the assumption that it's corrupt for a foreign national to blackmail another government into firing people they don't like.



But a foreign national blackmailing another government to investigate a personal opponent they don't like is totally fine 



ShinAkuma said:


> No. Biden got Shokin removed. If it was Shokins "corruption" he would have already been removed.


Ukraine as a whole is rather corrupt so a corrupt government removing someone who's protecting corruption without outside pressure seems kinda naive. And Biden wasn't the only one who put in that pressure. Did the other western leaders conspire for dear Hunter too?



ShinAkuma said:


> It doesn't matter in respect to Biden's actions.


It does since that's why the prosecutor was removed.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Also if anyone thinks Trump is some how less corrupt that Biden I’d like to remind everyone that Trump’s inner circle has one of the highest number of Conviction and  Indictment Indictment rates in US history

As far as political advisors are concerned


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But a foreign national blackmailing another government to investigate a personal opponent they don't like is totally fine



No Hillary was wrong as well.




> Ukraine as a whole is rather corrupt so a corrupt government removing someone who's protecting corruption without outside pressure seems kinda naive. And Biden wasn't the only one who put in that pressure. Did the other western leaders conspire for dear Hunter too?



This is just incredible amounts of whataboutism.

Ukraine being corrupt doesn't make Biden less corrupt? WTF




> It does since that's why the prosecutor was removed.



No.

The prosecutor was removed because Biden blackmailed them. Biden himself brags about this. But hey here's your medal.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> This is just incredible amounts of whataboutism.
> 
> Ukraine being corrupt doesn't make Biden less corrupt? WTF



Because in your mind the ones removing the corrupt people are actual corrupt? 



ShinAkuma said:


> The prosecutor was removed because Biden blackmailed them. Biden himself brags about this. But hey here's your medal.


What point is that supposed to make? Biden bragged about giving pressure to remove a corrupt prosecutor, leading to a better one being installed. Do you think Biden had to apologize in tears about fixing a problem?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Shame that's not how it went though. If you want to stick your head in the sand and insist a corrupt prosecutor was some crusader of justice then be my guest. And if you want to ignore that pretty much everyone wanted him gone for being corrupt and that Biden merely joined the chorus then fine. But you and the Trump fans are pretty lonely in that alternative universe you've build.







Replacing a corrupt prosecutor with a corrupt "prosecutor" as an anti-corruption measure.


----------



## Blued (Oct 20, 2020)

I am 100% with having big media companies not dictating what to ban on their websites except on CP, terrorist recruitment, and obviously dangerous things everybody agrees on. 
While I see Hunter Biden scandal as a nothing burger I know for a fact that this attack will bite everybody on the ass if it's not regulated by the government.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Because in your mind the ones removing the corrupt people are actual corrupt?



Taking corrupt actions makes you corrupt. Just because you want to give Biden a pass on it doesn't magically make it any less corrupt.

If a criminal kills another criminal is it still murder?



> What point is that supposed to make?



That Biden blackmailing is what got him removed, not this supposed "corruption".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

You Hunter Biden apologists gonna look real silly when the info discovered goes mainstream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> You Hunter Biden apologists gonna look real silly when the info discovered goes mainstream.


As real silly as y’all still waiting for Hillary to be locked up?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2020)

Imma wait for more info. At the moment I only really see this story being spread by people  and sources that generally would jerk off to something like this. That and it's too conveniently timed plus the sourcing seems odd. Will keep popping back in for updates.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 21, 2020)

Samus Aran said:


> Imma wait for more info. At the moment I only really see this story being spread by people  and sources that generally would jerk off to something like this. That and it's too conveniently timed plus the sourcing seems odd. Will keep popping back in for updates.



Give it a minute


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 21, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> As real silly as y’all still waiting for Hillary to be locked up?


10,000 investigations later and still nothing


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> 10,000 investigations later and still nothing



Trump?
Russian Collusion Delusion any1?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 21, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Trump?
> Russian Collusion Delusion any1?


the Republican-chaired Senate Intelligence Committee  with damning details of the extent of cooperation between the Trump campaign and Russian intelligence operatives.

: “The long-awaited report from the Senate Intelligence Committee contains dozens of new findings that appear to show more direct links between Trump associates and Russian intelligence, and pierces the president’s long-standing attempts to dismiss the Kremlin’s intervention on his behalf as a hoax.” These include a determination “that a longtime partner of Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort was, in fact, a Russian intelligence officer.”


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 21, 2020)

AUG. 18, 2020
*Bipartisan Senate Report Shows How Trump Colluded With Russia in 2016*


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 21, 2020)

Nah,


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 21, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nah,


*Report doesn't exonerate Trump, Mueller testifies, and he could be charged after leaving office*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eHav (Oct 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Report doesn't exonerate Trump, Mueller testifies, and he could be charged after leaving office*



24 July 2019, 21:02
Just shut up

Posting shit from over a year ago that has already been debunked. Its almost November 2020 my dude plenty of info that there was no trump and russian collusion has already come out.

Are you about to post news from 2016 next saying there was?


----------



## stream (Oct 21, 2020)

Thinking Trump could be charged for that is as deluded as thinking Hillary could be charged for her email server. Not that it's stopping people from yelling.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Eh. Most leaders that achieved something were politicians. Everyone from Obama and Trump, to FDR and Lincoln to the Founding Fathers were politicians.



To be given power and not achieve anything? Achieving SOMETHING is hardly commendable. 

I don't know if there was a point where America was ever comfortable with its presidents, maybe the Washington and Lincoln times were filled with just as much doubt and mistrust for the establishment, though I'm quite sure that this corruption has come over time as governance has faded into the background of the minds of Americans.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Report doesn't exonerate Trump, Mueller testifies, and he could be charged after leaving office*


This is just word play. There was no basis or evidence for an indictment and thus no conviction, so naturally Trump *could not be exonerated* as an exoneration in the legal sense requires one to have been convicted.

It's just standard political doublespeak.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2020)

The usual suspects  in this thread right now


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2020)

*Matt Taibbi CALLS OUT Media Hypocrisy Of Hunter Biden Emails vs. Steele Dossier*
Journalist and author, Matt Taibbi, explains the difference between how the mainstream media covered the Steele Dossier versus Hunter Biden. He also explains why he believes social media platforms are creating a, "dangerous double standard."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2020)

*Krystal and Saagar: Twitter REVERSES Policy, But FCC Prepares Hammer Against Big Tech*
Krystal Ball and Saagar Enjeti react to a statement from the FCC concerning social media platforms censoring news outlets.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

agreed.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> agreed.


Do you have any proof because Dinesh D'Souza isn't a credible source lol


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Do you have any proof because Dinesh D'Souza isn't a credible source lol


He's referring to the laptop emails of hunter. Those emails/sms were forwarded to the Delaware police and now to the FBI.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2020)

This seems like a huge game of throw everything against the wall and hope something sticks. The FBI has supposedly had this computer for 11 months and hasn’t said a single thing about it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 22, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> agreed.


Awful if true.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Awful if true.


The signature of "Joshua Wilson" an FBI special agent who's full time job for 5 years was on Child porno investigations, is on the subpoena for hunter bidens laptop.  And, It's unrelated to ukraine.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

your mans going down. He wasn't ready for this. Let's see how he handles this during the debate because you know trump is gonna bring this up

And I can't say im surprised the leftists defending pedophilia lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> your mans going down. He wasn't ready for this. Let's see how he handles this during the debate because you know trump is gonna bring this up
> 
> And I can't say im surprised the leftists defending pedophilia lol.


So Hunter Biden is debating 45 now ?


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> So Hunter Biden is debating 45 now ?


Biden is complicit. The text exchanges were between hunter and the big guy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Biden is complicit. The text exchanges were between hunter and the big guy


Do you have proof beside obvious made up screen shot it’s Biden texts


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Do you have proof beside obvious made up screen shot it’s Biden texts


what makes them fake? Notice no one is saying the emails themselves are fake....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> what makes them fake? Notice no one is saying the emails themselves are fake....


Because the sources had to be made up from a disturb man you’re championing


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 22, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Because the sources had to be made up from a disturb man you’re championing


What

i rly dont know how to respond to this idiotic comment...smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> What
> 
> i rly dont know how to respond to this idiotic comment...smh


Is it really that hard for you to type out really? Are you that lazy?


----------



## Yamato (Oct 22, 2020)

Trying to cover up


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 25, 2020)

Amazing clip:

Amanpour: "I'm a journalist and I follow the facts and there's never been an issue with corruption [regarding Biden]."

Guest: "Wait, how do you know that?"

Amanpour: "I'm talking about reporting and any evidence."

Guest: "So I'd like you [journalists] to start doing the digging and start doing the verifications [in regards to the laptop/emails]."

Amanpour: "No, we're not gonna do your work for you!"

Guest: "It's a journalist's job to find out if this is verified! "

Amanpour: *pause*


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 25, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Amazing clip:
> 
> Amanpour: "I'm a journalist and I follow the facts and there's never been an issue with corruption [regarding Biden]."
> 
> ...


You know if it's one thing Trump did, it's expose the Mafia media for what it really is. At least 50% of this country has their eyes open to the media now.

The tweet is right you know, they don't even pretend to be fair anymore, no more pretenses. They're going all out to defend biden. All of them.

"It's a big club out there, and you aint in it!" - George Carlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Amazing clip:
> 
> Amanpour: "I'm a journalist and I follow the facts and there's never been an issue with corruption [regarding Biden]."
> 
> ...



Maybe because the story is BS?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Maybe because the story is BS?



It's obvious to everyone either not in the cult or paid to push misinformation. The laptop that supposedly had to be transported a whole nation to be repaired.  With emails in which dates don't match up with extremely hard to alter dates.  Been in fbi hands since December.  Yet no arrests. (FBI has even came out to say we're not falling for it again like last election with "buttery mails.") 

And yet somehow every media in the US and other Western nations are lying to us while conspiracy nut jobs and those who profit on Trump screaming it is legit are to be trusted?  Get out of here.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Lmaooo I love seeing the libs on defense like this it really is refreshing. Trump returning the favor on yo asses.
Dont worry boys and girls, there will be more coming and the drops will only get more intense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blued (Oct 26, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Amazing clip:
> 
> Amanpour: "I'm a journalist and I follow the facts and there's never been an issue with corruption [regarding Biden]."
> 
> ...


Any media outlet that treats this as foreign disinformation without proof is stupid. It should be treated as it is, a nothing burger that Rudy Guilliene is trying so desperately to make it stick and gain votes for Trump. Media outlets are under no obligation to publish a story with no evidence and they are under no obligation to publish a story with solid evidence. 
Every time Trump complains because reporters and news media being tough on him I laugh. That what you get for calling them fake news when they don't lick your boots.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Lmaooo I love seeing the libs on defense like this it really is refreshing. Trump returning the favor on yo asses.
> Dont worry boys and girls, there will be more coming and the drops will only get more intense.



Herman Cain would have been alive today if Trump just told the truth.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

He was tucking in his shirt.
The woman untucked it.
Its literally on video
Also have you seen the movie?
Why do you think he believes she was 15?
She was drinking alcohol with him


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Herman Cain would have been alive today if Trump just told the truth.





Not true,
You have no knowledge of this.
You dont know where he caught the virus.


----------



## Blued (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> He was tucking in his shirt.
> The woman untucked it.
> Its literally on video
> Also have you seen the movie?
> ...


True, I saw the movie, and while Rudy is a stupid horny guy who is easily tricked I don't see how he would think she was 15.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The laptop that supposedly had to be transported a whole nation to be repaired





The Biden house is literally 10 minutes away from this repair shop.
I provid3d a google map to some guy here.
Go google it on your own.
Find the public adress of Bidens house and find "the Mac Shop".

You need to l3arn about the facts dawg.


----------



## Blued (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> The Biden house is literally 10 minutes away from this repair shop.
> I provid3d a google map to some guy here.
> Go google it on your own.
> Find the public adress of Bidens house and find "the Mac Shop".
> ...


is there proof it's Hunter Laptop?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> And yet somehow every media in the US and other Western nations are lying to us while conspiracy nut jobs and those who profit on Trump screaming it is legit are to be trusted? Get out of here.



Also,
Its known that Big Tech and the lamestream media wants Biden to win.
Some of these "news medias" even say it.
We have endorsed Joe Biden.
Pfft.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Blued said:


> is there proof it's Hunter Laptop?



Yes,
All the pr0n videos are him.
The emails/texts he was sending to his old business partner match the emails on that guys phone.
The guy handed his phone to the FBI.

Unless that guy is also a russian asset somehown..

He also signed it in.
And the shop is walking distance to his house..


----------



## Blued (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yes,
> All the pr0n videos are him.
> The emails/texts he was sending to his old business partner match the emails on that guys phone.
> The guy handed his phone to the FBI.
> ...


Videos and emails are not enough to prove that it's his laptop because if that is the case then if a hacker hacks someone's computer and gets emails plus videos and then puts them on any laptop with cp then it would be easy to put anyone I want in jail.
I don't know about any of these emails because they could be easily faked unless the FBI said anything about them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Blued said:


> Videos and emails are not enough to prove that it's his laptop because if that is the case then if a hacker hacks someone's computer and gets emails plus videos and then puts them on any laptop with cp then it would be easy to put anyone I want in jail.
> I don't know about any of these emails because they could be easily faked unless the FBI said anything about them?



The CP is his niece btw.
Someone didn't put random stuff in there.
Apparently when his brother died he took advantage of the widow and moved in with her.
Then she kicked him out because he was being inappropriate with her daughter.
Allegedly, that is what the texts say.
And there is videos.

If its all not real Rudy will go bankrupt when he gets sued for defamation and libel.
Oh and the top cp FBI investigator was the one that came to the repair shop to take the laptop away from the repairman.

Very elaborate if its a hoax.
They got deep fakes that are more advanced than what Hollywood has.
They dropped it off 10 min away from his house.

And no it is not a conspiracy.
The laptop exists and the content exists.


----------



## Blued (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> The CP is his niece btw.
> Someone didn't put random stuff in there.
> Apparently when his brother died he took advantage of the widow and moved in with her.
> Then she kicked him out because he was being inappropriate with her daughter.
> ...


Texts can be easily faked and I can see why they wouldn't sue because it's hard to prove defamation case and they don't want people to focus on this case and then lose because they can't prove defamation.
And so far there is no proof it's his laptop. They can easily check if he paid for the laptop no?
I would wait to see the FBI report on it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Blued said:


> Texts can be easily faked and I can see why they wouldn't sue because it's hard to prove defamation case and they don't want people to focus on this case and then lose because they can't prove defamation.
> And so far there is no proof it's his laptop. They can easily check if he paid for the laptop no?
> I would wait to see the FBI report on it.




Anyways,
I like how Trump calls him 10% Joe (he asks for 10% of his kids money)


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Anyways,
> I like how Trump calls him 10% Joe (he asks for 10% of his kids money)



The President admitted he doesn’t know what he tweets and retweets. So this is just meaningless poppycock.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Anyways,
> I like how Trump calls him 10% Joe (he asks for 10% of his kids money)



Makes it sound like Hunter was watching porn on a company laptop on company time.

I’m sure trump’s emails are worst. I have a suspicion I will be proven tight. Big Trump emails are comming!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2020)

Blued said:


> Texts can be easily faked and I can see why they wouldn't sue because it's hard to prove defamation case and they don't want people to focus on this case and then lose because they can't prove defamation.
> And so far there is no proof it's his laptop. They can easily check if he paid for the laptop no?
> I would wait to see the FBI report on it.



Imagine this news in 1900 America.

*LEAKED ROOSEVELT TELEGRAM!!!!!

TED’S WIRES CONFISCATED BY NCBI!
*


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stop projecting your own pokemon fantasies on the same user in every section you weirdo.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 26, 2020)

Freechoice said:


>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It's obvious to everyone either not in the cult or paid to push misinformation. The laptop that supposedly had to be transported a whole nation to be repaired.  With emails in which dates don't match up with extremely hard to alter dates.  Been in fbi hands since December.  Yet no arrests. (FBI has even came out to say we're not falling for it again like last election with "buttery mails.")
> 
> And yet somehow every media in the US and other Western nations are lying to us while conspiracy nut jobs and those who profit on Trump screaming it is legit are to be trusted?  Get out of here.


That and how uncreative they are. How come every thing they find has either to do with their opponent being a pedo. Like if you’re going to try make up a scandal mix it up man


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2020)

Freechoice said:


>


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Ok so the new text messages drop today clearly display hunter is a pedo lol. They dont want him around the children lmaoo


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Maybe because the story is BS?


Nah. If that was a disqualifying factor, most of the Russiagate stories would never had made it. Hell, the term "Russiagate" itself wouldn't even be a thing.



Son of Goku said:


> *Matt Taibbi CALLS OUT Media Hypocrisy Of Hunter Biden Emails vs. Steele Dossier*
> Journalist and author, Matt Taibbi, explains the difference between how the mainstream media covered the Steele Dossier versus Hunter Biden. He also explains why he believes social media platforms are creating a, "dangerous double standard."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Damn apparently there is a video of hunter Biden raping and beating the shit out of an underaged girl

coming soon.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Nah. If that was a disqualifying factor, most of the Russiagate stories would never had made it. Hell, the term "Russiagate" itself wouldn't even be a thing.


I actually respect the hill. It’s left leaning but they report the inconvenient stories too lol. They could do A LOT better but this is better than nothing.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 26, 2020)

he didnt think she was 15 before that though?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> I actually respect the hill. It’s left leaning but they report the inconvenient stories too lol. They could do A LOT better but this is better than nothing.


The Hill itself is actually right-leaning (center-right, I'd say). Their youtube show, "Rising" (the vids that I'm posting), has a host from the populist left and the populist right. Krystal Ball may well be the only leftist working there.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Damn apparently there is a video of hunter Biden raping and beating the shit out of an underaged girl
> 
> coming soon.



that sounds a little extreme since there haven’t been any arrests. at worst I’d guess it’s a video of rough sex with someone who is young but technically legal in the state where it happened.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

*E-MAILS OBTAINED BY THE NATIONAL PULSE APPEAR TO REVEAL HUNTER BIDEN – SON OF THE FORMER VICE PRESIDENT AND CURRENT DEMOCRATIC NOMINEE FOR PRESIDENT JOE BIDEN – ARRANGING MEETINGS WITH WHITE HOUSE OFFICIALS INCLUDING HIS FATHER FOR A MEXICAN BUSINESSMEN. IN RETURN, HUNTER APPEARS TO HAVE RECEIVED ARTWORK, STAYS AT RESORT VILLAS, AND POTENTIAL INVOLVEMENT IN BUSINESS DEALS.*


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> that sounds a little extreme since there haven’t been any arrests. at worst I’d guess it’s a video of rough sex with someone who is young but technically legal in the state where it happened.


It's not so simple when it comes to the son of the supposed future US president lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2020)

Wouldn’t be surprise some members here get put on some watch lists after the elections


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wouldn’t be surprise some members here get put on some watch lists after the elections


It’s not looking good for your side boss thats certain. I warned you lol

9 days left and it’s only gonna get worse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> It’s not looking good for your side boss thats certain. I warned you lol
> 
> 9 days left and it’s only gonna get worse.


Scare tactics don’t work over here bro, those scare tactics for people like you to go vote


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Yall gonna look real silly.
Like I said.
Is the FBI gonna arrest Hunter b4 or after the elections 
Hmm


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yes,
> All the pr0n videos are him.
> The emails/texts he was sending to his old business partner match the emails on that guys phone.
> The guy handed his phone to the FBI.
> ...



*checks who the guy is.  Has links to Gateway pundit.  Checks gateway pundit.*


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> *checks who the guy is.  Has links to Gateway pundit.  Checks gateway pundit.*


except it's not just gateway pundit lol. Literally every conservative outlet is reporting it.
Oh, I forgot if it's not from the MSM it's fake news. lol

But why don't you look at the content yourself and be your own judge? Or is it easier when others think for you?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> checks who the guy is



40th Police Commissioner of the New York City Police Department


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> *checks who the guy is.  Has links to Gateway pundit.  Checks gateway pundit.*


Whenever you hit them with fact you are punching them in the face, stop the abuse !!!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 26, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Whenever you hit them with fact you are punching them in the face, stop the abuse !!!



That has nothing to do with the guy 
He doesnt run that site.
He is putting his reputation on the line and vouching for what had been reported publicly. 
Lot of people seen the stuff.
All yall hunter apologists gonna look silly when hunter gets in trouble.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2020)

Son of Goku said:


> Replacing a corrupt prosecutor with a corrupt "prosecutor" as an anti-corruption measure.


Ukraine producing evidence.

Some more evidence related to this story actual video and voice. Second one is an entire press conference about the corruption between Biden and the previous president of the Ukraine. *This is as official as it gets. *Remember when it was claimed Trump was threatening to give aid based on asking to look into investigating into Biden and using it as a means to try to impeach?
I certainly do. Seems the dirty laundry Trump was looking for did indeed come up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> That has nothing to do with the guy
> He doesnt run that site.
> He is putting his reputation on the line and vouching for what had been reported publicly.
> Lot of people seen the stuff.
> All yall hunter apologists gonna look silly when hunter gets in trouble.


When’s that going to happen? I’m still waiting for Hillary to be locked up after 4 years


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ukraine producing evidence.
> 
> Some more evidence related to this story actual video and voice. Second one is an entire press conference about the corruption between Biden and the previous president of the Ukraine. *This is as official as it gets. *Remember when it was claimed Trump was threatening to give aid based on asking to look into investigating into Biden and using it as a means to try to impeach?
> I certainly do. Seems the dirty laundry Trump was looking for did indeed come up.


Wooww...
It seems Trump was getting a little too close to the truth so they decided to impeach him for something they themselves did. And ofc that bitch marie yavanovitch was covering up for biden,  no wonder trump fired her so she got pissed off and started lying in congress about trump pressuring ukraine. She was scared she’d be exposed too.

the democrats are some wicked motherfuckers. First the russia hoax, and then this. Blaming trump for the things they did. After this election william Barr needs to have balls and start handing out indictments. It’s the only way people will regain confidence in the justice dept.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ukraine producing evidence.
> 
> Some more evidence related to this story actual video and voice. Second one is an entire press conference about the corruption between Biden and the previous president of the Ukraine. *This is as official as it gets. *Remember when it was claimed Trump was threatening to give aid based on asking to look into investigating into Biden and using it as a means to try to impeach?
> I certainly do. Seems the dirty laundry Trump was looking for did indeed come up.



Even Ted Cruz said nobody cares.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Even Ted Cruz said nobody cares.


But but but they are close...like super close to locking up Hunter for his hard drive. Any minute now..just you watch !!!


----------



## eHav (Oct 27, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Even Ted Cruz said nobody cares.



so that's the angle now? too much proof has come out that its basically impossible to cry fake, so its on to the "oh no one cares"?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

eHav said:


> so that's the angle now? too much proof has come out that its basically impossible to cry fake, so its on to the "oh no one cares"?


The actual word Proof and your word Proof are two totally different definitions.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

eHav said:


> so that's the angle now? too much proof has come out that its basically impossible to cry fake, so its on to the "oh no one cares"?


Yep.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> The actual word Proof and your word Proof are two totally different definitions.



wtf did i just read...
Did you not listen to the press conference??
Did you not read the emails?
All the emails, phone calls with audio are not proof??? Whhaat


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> wtf did i just read...
> Did you not listen to the press conference??


Sorry I don’t follow right wing entertainment propaganda outlets so what news conference you speak of?


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

LOL. To think you vote..tsk tsk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> LOL. To think you vote..tsk tsk


I’m Canadian, I never claim I vote unlike you Ruskies.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’m Canadian, I never claim I vote unlike you Ruskies.


oh that's right lol.
but you need to learn the definition of "proof".. and you can find that definition in the press conference, plenty evidence there lol..

And if that's not enough for you, you can look at the emails posted by the NYPOST. Biden is as corrupt as they come, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> oh that's right lol.
> but you need to learn the definition of "proof".. and you can find that definition in the press conference, plenty evidence there lol..


Oh no sir you are the guys who made the claim, you need to back it up. Nice try tho


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Even Ted Cruz said nobody cares.


Well ted cruz is right. Did biden's corruption change your mind to vote for trump? no. Did it change huey's support? no. No one here changed their mind regarding these bombshell revelations. I think this is the way for the huge majority of the population. The political climate is so polarized right now, nobody cares what their candidate does as long as they see the other side lose. It's almost like war.

BUUUTT what biden did is super illegal. It is the epitome of corruption. And if the justice dept is blind as they say (complete bullshit) biden and his son would face corruption charges. Biden shouldn't even be allowed to run. He looks way worse than hillary did with all this evidence against him now.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ukraine producing evidence.
> 
> Some more evidence related to this story actual video and voice. Second one is an entire press conference about the corruption between Biden and the previous president of the Ukraine. *This is as official as it gets. *Remember when it was claimed Trump was threatening to give aid based on asking to look into investigating into Biden and using it as a means to try to impeach?
> I certainly do. Seems the dirty laundry Trump was looking for did indeed come up.





Huey Freeman said:


> Oh no sir you are the guys who made the claim, you need to back it up. Nice try tho


.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

He said press conference what you link is some Biden call from when he was an astronaut.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> He said press conference what you link is some Biden call from when he was an astronaut.


try spending more than 10 seconds on that post.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> try spending more than 10 seconds on that post.


I literally fast forward it one minute in to the call


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I literally fast forward it one minute in to the call


i said "post" though. There is a youtube link, a tweet, and the hour long press conference.

Sure, i wouldnt necessarily take the translation for granted though.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I literally fast forward it one minute in to the call



Gotta spoon feed you


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Gotta spoon feed you


i thought i was already spoon feeding. oof


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

In b4,
They used fake "voice changers"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Gotta spoon feed you


You’re not spoon feeding me, the burden of proof is on you guys. 


And it’s Ukraine too   


Yoo you making this too easy to laugh at you and claim this is bullshit


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> You’re not spoon feeding me, the burden of proof is on you guys.
> 
> 
> And it’s Russian too
> ...



Emails,
Phone recordings.
Ukraine Press conference
Ukraine saying yeah it happened

*rolls eyes

Looking real silly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Emails,
> Phone recordings.
> Ukraine Press conference
> Ukraine saying yeah it happened
> ...


Naw a right wing media outlet saying it happen. Y’all clutching to straws


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

just russian disinformation everyone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> just russian disinformation everyone...



Voice modulation and not from cnn.
It fake news


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Voice modulation and not from cnn.
> It fake news


That's right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Naw a right wing media outlet saying it happen. Y’all clutching to straws


The Ukraine is a right wing media outlet?


T-Bag said:


> Well ted cruz is right. Did biden's corruption change your mind to vote for trump? no. Did it change huey's support? no. No one here changed their mind regarding these bombshell revelations. I think this is the way for the huge majority of the population. The political climate is so polarized right now, nobody cares what their candidate does as long as they see the other side lose. It's almost like war.
> 
> BUUUTT what biden did is super illegal. It is the epitome of corruption. And if the justice dept is blind as they say (complete bullshit) biden and his son would face corruption charges. Biden shouldn't even be allowed to run. He looks way worse than hillary did with all this evidence against him now.


Razorfist is right. "and we're just... going ahead with the election as if it ain't no thang. Wild."
This is just embarrassing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Ukraine is a right wing media outlet?
> 
> Razorfist is right. "and we're just... going ahead with the election as if it ain't no thang. Wild."
> This is just embarrassing.





T-Bag said:


> That's right.




Russian own media  man you guys can’t be anymore silly


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

@Unlosing Ranger

take a look at what this guy responded with below. This is basically the average voter from the democrat party. 




Huey Freeman said:


> Russian own media  man you guys can’t be anymore silly


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> take a look at what this guy responded with below. This is basically the average voter from the democrat party.



Sorta true,
But Some are bright and will vote for Trump.
They all googling "how to change vote"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> take a look at what this guy responded with below. This is basically the average voter from the democrat party.


So you can’t defend the fact that Interfax is a Russian news source ironically y’all
Using as evidence? Concession accepted


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Russian own media  man you guys can’t be anymore silly


You consider the conservative party russians going by how you referenced it as a right wing source then. I see.
Doesn't matter who deals it out the proof is real. Biden did this. The truth is the truth.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You consider the conservative party russians going by how you referenced it as a right wing source then. I see.
> Doesn't matter who deals it out the proof is real. Biden did this. The truth is the truth.


So we went from Russia hoax is nothing but a witch hunt to 

All my evidence is Russian sources. 

You got to be serious obtuse in that mental gymnastics


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> So we went from Russia hoax is nothing but a witch hunt to
> 
> All my evidence is Russian sources.
> 
> You got to be serious obtuse in that mental gymnastics


Using ad hominem to attack the evidence as your basis of disputing the evidence isn't that intelligent. Just going to put that out there.
The topic is Biden's corruption, not who presented it as the legitimacy isn't in question. Any motivations behind doing so hardly matter.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Using ad hominem to attack the evidence as your basis of disputing the evidence isn't that intelligent. Just going to put that out there.
> The topic is Biden's corruption, not who presented it as the legitimacy isn't in question. Any motivations behind doing so hardly matter.


We at the stage where we move the goal post cause you realize your goof and unable to form a counter point. 
I’m not attacking your point as I already disprove your source, I’m making fun of the face your utterly refuse to admit your wrong. 

Comprehension goes a long way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’m not attacking your point as I already disprove your source


And this is why you lot aren't worth talking to. You didn't disprove anything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And this is why you lot aren't worth talking to. You didn't disprove anything.


Now folk  we are at stage Denial and Anger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ukraine producing evidence.
> 
> Some more evidence related to this story actual video and voice. Second one is an entire press conference about the corruption between Biden and the previous president of the Ukraine. *This is as official as it gets. *Remember when it was claimed Trump was threatening to give aid based on asking to look into investigating into Biden and using it as a means to try to impeach?
> I certainly do. Seems the dirty laundry Trump was looking for did indeed come up.


Ignoring the literal clown so this isn't buried in the nonsense he blathers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I already disprove your source


are you suggesting all russian news sources are fake all the time?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> are you suggesting all russian news sources are fake all the time?


I’m saying for the crowd whose said there’s no Russian meddling often get a lot of their sources and intel from Russian sources.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’m saying for the crowd whose said there’s no Russian meddling often get a lot of their sources and intel from Russian sources.


And what does this have to do with you disproving the source or not? Thats why i asked if you wanna suggest the source being russian = it must be fake. .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> And what does this have to do with you disproving the source or not? Thats why i asked if you wanna suggest the source being russian = it must be fake. .


You really can’t understand the point it’s even in the quote. And just so you know how this works it’s not me to disprove it’s fake it’s you to prove it’s real.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> You really can’t understand the point it’s even in the quote. And just so you know how this works it’s not me to disprove it’s fake it’s you to prove it’s real.





Huey Freeman said:


> I’m not attacking your point as I already disprove your source


Whether its on you to disprove it or not is pretty irrelevant if you already claimed you disproved it. So what is it? You already disproved it or you dont need to disprove it at all?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> Whether its on you to disprove it or not is pretty irrelevant if you already claimed you disproved it. So what is it? You already disproved it or you dont need to disprove it at all?



you just contradicted yourself be careful you might hurt yourself twisting logic like this.


Anyway the very fact that all this coming from foreign sources likely foreign intelligence means the accusations of Foreign meddling in a disinformation campaign is true which you ironically, unconsciously and stupidly admitted to from acknowledging this as your “evidence”.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> you just contradicted yourself be careful you might hurt yourself twisting logic like this.
> 
> 
> Anyway the very fact that all this coming from foreign sources likely foreign intelligence means the accusations of Foreign meddling in a disinformation campaign is true which you ironically, unconsciously and stupidly admitted to from acknowledging this as your “evidence”.



Answer a simple question. Yes or no.

Is that biden on the phone with ukraine president?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Answer a simple question. Yes or no.
> 
> Is that biden on the phone with ukraine president?


That was not the question, we were arguing if I disprove the source. Didn’t your handlers teach how to read?


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> That was not the question, we were arguing if I disprove the source. Didn’t your handlers teach how to read?


Yes or no Huey? Stop dodging.

I'm going to ask you again, is that Biden on the phone with the Ukraine President? Yes or no.
It's real simple lol.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> you just contradicted yourself be careful you might hurt yourself twisting logic like this.
> 
> 
> Anyway the very fact that all this coming from foreign sources likely foreign intelligence means the accusations of Foreign meddling in a disinformation campaign is true which you ironically, unconsciously and stupidly admitted to from acknowledging this as your “evidence”.


so you dodged the question, figures.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ignoring *the literal clown* so this isn't buried in the nonsense he blathers.


Hm, I have someone on my ignore list who fits this description. I wonder if it's him?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> Yes or no Huey? Stop dodging.
> 
> I'm going to ask you again, is that Biden on the phone with the Ukraine President? Yes or no.
> It's real simple lol.


I said No in my first assessment comrade don’t blow a gasket


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I said No in my first assessment comrade don’t blow a gasket


LOL

love you huey. never change


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 27, 2020)

*The principles of American Newspeak, vol. 1*
 Oct 27   



How do you call something “Russian disinformation” when you don’t have evidence it is? Let’s count the ways.

We don’t know a whole lot about how the _New York Post _story about Hunter Biden got into print. There are some reasons to think the material is genuine (including its cache of graphic photos and some apparent limited confirmation from people on the email chains), but in terms of sourcing, anything is possible. This material could have been hacked by any number of actors, and shopped for millions (as _Time _has ), and all sorts of insidious characters - including notorious Russian partisans like Andrei Derkach - could have been behind it.

None of these details are known, however, which hasn’t stopped media companies from saying otherwise. Most major outlets began denouncing the story as foreign propaganda right away and haven’t stopped. A quick list of the creative methods seen lately of saying, “We don’t know, but we know!”:


*Our spooks say it looks like the work of their spooks*.

A group of 50 “former senior intelligence officials” wrote  as soon as the _Post _story came out. Their most-quoted line was that the _Post _story has “all the classic hallmarks of a Russian information operation.” Note they said information operation_, _not disinformation operation — humorously, even people with records of lying to congress   have been more careful with language than members of the news media. 

Emphasizing that they didn’t know if the emails “are genuine,” these ex-heads of agencies like the CIA added “our experience makes us deeply suspicious that the Russian government played a significant role in this case,” noting that it appeared to be an operation “consistent with Russian objectives.” _, _the _, _the , the _, _and many other outlets ran the spook testimonial. 


*It was prophesied*.

The _Washington Post _ — Shane Harris, Ellen Nakashima, Greg Miller, and Josh Dawsey — to tell us that “four former officials familiar with the matter” spoke of a long-ago report that the would-be source of the _Post_emails, Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani, had been “interacting with people tied to Russian intelligence” in Ukraine. As such, any information he “brought back” from there “should should be considered contaminated by Russia.” Therefore, by the transitive property of whatever, the _New York Post _story should be dismissed as part of an “influence” operation. 


*Authorities are investigating if it *_*might*_* be Russian disinformation*.

“,” announced _USA Today, _citing the omnipresent “person familiar with the matter.” Officially, of course, Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe  “Hunter Biden’s laptop is not part of some Russian disinformation campaign,” to which FBI spokesperson Jill C. Tyson officially said the bureau had “.”

Many of the outlets who covered this sequence of events described the F.B.I. statement as “,” inviting us to read in things left unsaid. Thomas Rid in the _Post _went so far as to say Tyson was “hinting that actionable intelligence might yet be developed,” which is technically true but also technically meaningless. 

Another neat trick was to discuss the _Post _story and in the same sentence refer to a present-tense description of an apparently confirmed operation to discredit Joe Biden.  was like this: “The FBI is investigating whether the recently published emails that purport to detail the business dealings of Joe Biden's son in Ukraine and China are connected to an ongoing Russian disinformation effort targeting the former vice president's campaign.” 

That “ongoing Russian disinformation effort” is a story again , as so many stories of the last four years have been, to assessments of intelligence officials. Thus the essence of these new headlines comes down to, “Intelligence officials are checking to see if the new story can be connected to prior claims of intelligence officials.” 


*Even if it isn’t a Russian influence operation, we should act like it is*.

Johns Hopkins “Professor of Strategic Studies” Thomas Rid came up with the most elegant construction in a , stating bluntly: “We must treat the Hunter Biden leaks as if they were a foreign intelligence operation — even if they probably aren’t.” Err on the side of caution, as it were. As the bosses in _Casino _put it, ? 


*The Biden campaign says it’s Russian disinformation (even though they can’t say for sure it’s disinformation at all).*

The press has elicited from the Biden campaign a few limited, often contradictory comments about what is and isn’t true in the _New York Post _story. For instance, the campaign’s chief communications officer Andrew Bates said about allegations Joe Biden met with Burisma executive Vadym Pozharski, “We have reviewed Joe Biden's official schedules from the time and no meeting, as alleged by the New York Post, ever took place.” 

In the , reporters noted, “Biden’s campaign would not rule out the possibility that the former VP had some kind of informal interaction with Pozharskyi.” So no meeting took place (although we’re not saying no meeting took place). 

The campaign continues to not take a concrete position about the veracity of the emails, but allows people like “senior Biden advisor” and former Assistant Secretary of State Michael Carpenter to say things like, “This is a Russian disinformation operation… I’m very comfortable saying that.” 

The natural follow-up question there should have been, “If it’s disinformation, are you saying the emails aren’t real?” But we haven’t seen many questions of that sort, probably because no one wants to be the member of the White House pool six months from now wearing the scars of interactions like this:


*Accuse anyone who asks questions about the story of being in league with Russia*.

Reporters who merely retweeted the story or even just defended its right to not be censored, like Maggie Haberman of the_ New York Times_ or Marc Caputo from _Politico_, were instantly blasted as accomplices to foreign disinformation plots. As a result, many backed away from asking even basic questions about the piece (including to question seeming inconsistencies in the _Post _report). 

The poor fellow who asked Biden about the story on the tarmac in the above clip, Bo Erickson of CBS, got raked over the coals by the most aggressive _Heathers_ in the giant high school that is America, fellow media members. 

Remember that the press consistently cheered as brave defenders of truth professional gesticulators  when they hit Trump with “tough” questions, but Erickson was reamed by colleagues for his mild query of Biden. 

Matthew Dowd of ABC , “Lordy, you ask someone about an article that has already been proven false and having Russia propaganda as its basis? I would suggest taking a look in the mirror.” Ben Rhodes, former Obama Deputy National Security Adviser and MSNBC contributor — a member of the growing spook-to-on-air-personality club — made the accusation more explicit:


*Adam Schiff says it is!*

For the last four years, whenever the Democratic Party has sought to make unsupportable claims, it’s usually combined anonymous leaks to legacy outlets like the _New York Times _and _Washington Post_ with public statements by a party spokesperson willing to say things on record without evidence. That person has often been California congressman Adam Schiff. Sometimes hinting that he’s seen intelligence he can’t speak of publicly, Schiff has repeatedly made statements that later proved false. 

In March of 2017, he told Chuck Todd, “” that the Trump campaign colluded with the Russian government to interfere with the 2016 election. He would continue making statements like this for nearly two years, until information was declassified showing that Schiff early on had been , by people like the aforementioned Clapper, “I never saw any direct empirical evidence that the Trump campaign or someone in it was plotting/conspiring with the Russians to meddle with the election.”

In January of 2018, Schiff of FBI malfeasance in obtaining secret surveillance authority on Trump aide Carter Page: “FBI and DOJ officials did not 'abuse' the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) process, omit material information, or subvert this vital tool to spy on the Trump campaign." He was later proved  on all of these points by a report by Justice Inspector General Michael Horowitz. 

As Glenn Greenwald , Schiff “fabricates accusations… the way that other people change underwear.”

Of course, no one ever brings up Schiff’s record of wrongness. He gets a clean slate each time, and is rarely asked to substantiate anything he says, as was the case in this exchange last week with Wolf Blitzer, when he used the word “Kremlin” :

SCHIFF: The origins of this whole smear are *from the Kremlin*, and the president is only too happy to *have Kremlin help* and try to amplify it.

BLITZER: It's not like Rudy Giuliani is peddling this information in a vacuum, Congressman. Take a look at this picture of the president in the Oval Office holding up a copy of the New York Post touting this conspiracy theory. It's made its way all the way to the commander in chief with a big smile on his face.

SCHIFF: Yes. Well, look, I think we know who the driving force behind this smear has been all along and it's been the president *and the Kremlin*. 


*This reminds us of that other time!*

One of the first reactions by press was to note how the release of the Burisma emails , when “Russian hackers and WikiLeaks injected stolen emails from the Hillary Clinton campaign into the closing weeks of the presidential race.”

The _New York Times _went so far as to say it had spoken with “U.S. intelligence analysts” who “contacted several people with knowledge of the Burisma hack,” claiming they’d heard “chatter” that stolen Burisma emails would be released as part of an “October surprise.” 

These people, the _Times _wrote, expressed concern that the Burisma material “would be leaked alongside forged materials… a slight twist on Russia’s 2016 playbook when they siphoned leaked D.N.C. emails through fake personas on Twitter and WikiLeaks.” 

_Politico, _meanwhile, said the _Post _story “drew immediate comparisons to 2016, when Russian hackers dumped troves of emails from Democrats onto the internet — producing few damaging revelations but fueling accusations of corruption by Trump.” (Actually a lot of the accusations of corruption came from supporters of Bernie Sanders, but who’s counting?). 


*Just say it!*

One of the beautiful things about the post-evidence era in media is that pundits can simply say things willy-nilly, provided it’s the right thing. David Corn and _Mother Jones, _who this time four years ago were publishing some of the first pebbles from the towering Matterhorn of bullshit that was the Steele dossier, ran a headline proclaiming, “.” Trudy Rubin of the _Philadelphia Inquirer _ the _Post _story “reads as if it came straight from Russian propaganda playbook 101.” Ken Dilanian of NBC employed a creative double-negative,  that Ratcliffe’s statement “didn’t say the FBI has ruled out the possibility of foreign involvement.” 

My favorite, however, was probably former lead impeachment counsel Daniel Goldman, who noted that while the laptop might not be foreign disinformation, it was “part” of foreign disinformation, which feels like the Twitter version of a Magritte painting:




*Everyone quote everyone else!*

Donald Trump has taken a lot of grief — deservedly — for his “” method of backing up public statements. The response to the _New York Post _story has been the same kind of informational merry-go-round. Each of the above methods has often been backed up by others on the list, using A=A=A style rhetorical constructions. 

The “cited “media reports” that “say that the FBI has now opened an investigation into Russian involvement.” They cited the _USA Today _story that cited the “person familiar with the matter” in making that claim, adding that, “according to the _Washington Post_, citing four sources, U.S. intelligence agencies warned the White House last year that Giuliani was the target of an influence operation.” 

The _Washington Post _in the person of professor Rid then turned around and  the 50 former intelligence officials, while David Corn  in warning the whole story was “highly suspicious behavior,” especially against the “backdrop of 2016,” and so on. 

In other words, this is a story about media commentators citing intelligence sources who in turn are citing media commentators citing intelligence sources. 

Of course it’s possible there’s a foreign element to the _Post _expose. But there’s nothing concrete to go on there, which has forced the press to levitate the claims through such propaganda spin-cycles. It’s amazing how quickly these machines get built now… 





You’re on the free list for . For the full experience, 



© 2020 Matt Taibbi 
548 Market Street PMB 72296, San Francisco, CA 94104


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 27, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ukraine producing evidence.
> 
> Some more evidence related to this story actual video and voice. Second one is an entire press conference about the corruption between Biden and the previous president of the Ukraine. *This is as official as it gets. *Remember when it was claimed Trump was threatening to give aid based on asking to look into investigating into Biden and using it as a means to try to impeach?
> I certainly do. Seems the dirty laundry Trump was looking for did indeed come up.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

_Leaked audio:_

_
"I get calls from my father to tell me that The New York Times is calling but my old partner Eric, who literally has done me harm for I don’t know how long, is the one taking the calls because my father will not stop sending the calls to Eric.* I have another New York Times reporter calling about my representation of Patrick Ho – the fucking spy chief of China *who started the company that my partner, who is worth $323 billion, founded and is now missing. The richest man in the world is missing who was my partner. He was missing since I last saw him in his $58 million apartment inside a $4 billion deal to build the fucking largest fucking LNG port in the world. And I am receiving calls from the Southern District of New York from the U.S. Attorney himself. My best friend in business Devon has named me as a witness without telling me in a criminal case and my father without telling me."- _*Hunter Biden*

How the fuck is Biden being allowed to run? This guy hunter making deals with the SPY CHIEF of china ffs. DoJ so scared to make a move because it's afraid of influecing the election but this is outright criminal and they should have the balls to do the right thing and investigate Joe Biden immediately. He's a clear national security threat. This fking criminal must not assume office at any cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 28, 2020)

10 ways to accuse hunter biden without proof


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 28, 2020)

If Hunter Biden is really as bad as you guys make him out to be, then no worries. You will have all the time in the world to investigate and indict him after the election. But unless you uncover an indisputable, undeniable link that irrefutably proves that Joe Biden committed a crime, then don't expect most of us to care or change our votes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2020)

This guys spells it out as plainly as possible.
The media handling of this has been awful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 28, 2020)

HolyHands said:


> If Hunter Biden is really as bad as you guys make him out to be, then no worries. You will have all the time in the world to investigate and indict him after the election. But unless you uncover an indisputable, undeniable link that irrefutably proves that Joe Biden committed a crime, then don't expect most of us to care or change our votes.


It goes a little deeper than that. If the media is covering up for him right now, then don't expect any accountability or transparency from his administration going forward because the media will hide or discredit everything that's fucked up for him.

The other thing is, people should be aware of who they are electing for president and the media is doing a great disservice by choosing to ignore it. People don't know who joe biden _really_ is.
If he does win (god forbid) this is going away because you know damn well his justice dept will do everything in its power to squash it. Worst case scenario, he resigns/get's impeached and Kamala becomes president and that's not right-- knowing it could have been prevented from the getgo. People deserve a little better than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Oct 28, 2020)

People don't get it. The scandal is not about Hunter, he is simply a pawn. It's the Biden family name; due to Joe Biden's political status, that is the focal point here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2020)

Superstars said:


> People don't get it. The scandal is not about Hunter, he is simply a pawn. It's the Biden family name; due to Joe Biden's political status, that is the focal point here.


People would care more if the republican candidate wasn't trump.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 28, 2020)

Jim said:


> People would care more if the republican candidate wasn't trump.


I see where your coming from. People need to realize, It isn't about Trump either. It's about electing a guy, in Joe crow Biden, who uses his political name/power to do favors for others in exchange for money.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2020)

Superstars said:


> I see where your coming from. People need to realize, It isn't about Trump either. It's about electing a guy, in Joe crow Biden, who uses his political name/power to do favors for others in exchange for money.


It’s not about 45 in other words we should just ignore completely the current corruption in his family  

clean up your mess before you accuse others


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2020)

HolyHands said:


>


@Superstars @T-Bag @Unlosing Ranger @Drumpf's Little Bitch 


This must be the hard Evidence, you all be telling me about


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 28, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> @Superstars @T-Bag @Unlosing Ranger @Drumpf's Little Bitch
> 
> 
> This must be the hard Evidence, you all be telling me about


No those were just extra documents.

A little google search is not hard in case you were really concerned about getting down to the facts/proof.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 28, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> It’s not about 45 in other words we should just ignore completely the current corruption in his family
> 
> clean up your mess before you accuse others


The mess the russia collusion made, created by Hilary was cleaned up. Stop running from Hiden Biden.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2020)

Superstars said:


> The mess the russia collusion made, created by Hilary was cleaned up. Stop running from Hiden Biden.


Other than the fact that every single of 45 kids is profiting from the White House and Presidency?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Superstars (Oct 28, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Other than the_ fact_ that every single of 45 kids is profiting from the White House and Presidency?


You must of had a hard time at the polling station. Having to make up dirt in your mind on Trump. In order to vote Joe Crow Biden in good conscience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2020)

Superstars said:


> You must of had a hard time at the polling station. Having to make up dirt in your mind on Trump. In order to vote Joe Crow Biden in good conscience.


You really do believe 45 is the messiah don’t you?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 28, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> You really do believe 45 is the messiah don’t you?


If you think I believe or said that, you can't read then.

No wonder why you CNN zombies thought Trump said white nationalists are good people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2020)

Superstars said:


> If you think I believe or said that, you can't read then.
> 
> No wonder why you CNN zombies thought Trump said white nationalists are good people.


This dude up talking bout 45 can do no wrong, acting like he hasn’t been Brian washed. I think you gassed up because T called you genius


----------



## Breadman (Oct 28, 2020)

HolyHands said:


>



Damn, you think these people would make copies or something on info that's "this important".


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 28, 2020)

More russian disinformation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Superstars (Oct 29, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> More russian disinformation.


This is serious. The American people need a reckoning.  Not to put Biden, a compromised china puppet in office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 29, 2020)

Y’all realize Tucker is literally labeled nonsense in the court of laws and y’all still trying to pass him off as legitimate source


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 29, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Y’all realize Tucker is literally labeled nonsense in the court of laws and y’all still trying to pass him off as legitimate source



Yep, they have lost it.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 29, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Yep, they have lost it.


Dont attack the messenger. Listen to the audio.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 29, 2020)

HolyHands said:


>


Breaking news, the authorities have discovered the thief.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 29, 2020)

*Media Refuses To Report Hunter Biden Story For The Dumbest Reason Ever*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 29, 2020)

HolyHands said:


>





> A UPS spokesperson confirmed that company employees found and identified Carlson's missing parcel by midday on Thursday, less than 24 hours after Carlson said it was missing on Fox News, according to reports from multiple news outlets.
> 
> "After an extensive search, we have found the contents of the package and are arranging for its return," the spokesperson reportedly said. "UPS will always focus first on our customers and will never stop working to solve issues and make things right."





> "Tuesday morning we received word from the shipping company that our package had been opened and the contents were missing," Carlson said, adding, "Those documents have vanished."


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 29, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>


Oh so he wasn’t lying?

libs fail again


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 29, 2020)

Even if you think the Biden Hunter thing is bullshit, its deplorable for Twitter to do this. I back Cruz on this one:


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2020)

*Hunter Biden had 25,000 pics of him torturing and raping children under age 10 in China on his laptop. Rated “False” by Poltifact*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2020)

These guys here actually believe this shit    

I’m surprise these guys can dress themselves let alone type here


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 30, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



Wow they all looking silly now lmao


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


>


Well half the people pushing this nonsense are from former Soviet Union states.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 30, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well half the people pushing this nonsense are from former Soviet Union states.



With the other half being rich bastards who don't mind weakening democracy for profit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 30, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


>


----------



## Azula (Oct 30, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> Even if you think the Biden Hunter thing is bullshit, its deplorable for Twitter to do this. I back Cruz on this one:



in 2016 someone nearly shot up a pizza joint because of hillary basement bullshit.

if someone shoots Hunter because of all this who is responsible?

why do we simultaneously complain about fake news and complain about platforms clamping down on bullshit?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 30, 2020)

Guess even Tucker doesn't believe in the story anymore.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 30, 2020)

Azula said:


> if someone shoots Hunter because of all this who is responsible?



The shooter of course.



Azula said:


> why do we simultaneously complain about fake news and complain about platforms clamping down on bullshit?



People should decide by themselves if something is fake news or not. Ultimately if a story is fake, it is the responsibility of the one making the story.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 30, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Y’all realize Tucker is literally labeled nonsense in the court of laws and y’all still trying to pass him off as legitimate source


This info was given to us from the man of truth* Tucker Carlson.
(Warning Fox lawyers say Tucker is not really a man of Truth and that nothing he says is Truthful.)


----------



## Azula (Oct 30, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> The shooter of course.
> 
> 
> 
> People should decide by themselves if something is fake news or not. Ultimately if a story is fake, it is the responsibility of the one making the story.


Something becomes news only when platforms allow it to spread.

What about a person losing his or her job because platforms allowed themselves to be used to spread rumors about the person?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 30, 2020)

Azula said:


> What about a person losing his or her job because platforms allowed themselves to be used to spread rumors about the person?



That's been happening for years.


----------



## Azula (Oct 30, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's been happening for years.



I am asking what _should_ be happening.

Wasn't cnn forced to compensate a kid? Clearly there are some protections against an individual getting his reputation destroyed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2020)

Azula said:


> I am asking what _should_ be happening.
> 
> Wasn't cnn forced to compensate a kid? Clearly there are some protections against an individual getting his reputation destroyed.


And that kid was Republican which they all cheered, they clearly only okay with destroying their opponent reputation on fake news.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 30, 2020)

Azula said:


> What about a person losing his or her job because platforms allowed themselves to be used to spread rumors about the person?



I despise cancel culture and false accusations. That being said, the onus on the accusation lies on the accuser.


----------

